# קרדיטים- האם זה באמת קורה?



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

קרדיטים- האם זה באמת קורה? 
אחרי שנה וקצת בפורום וקריאה של אינספור קרדיטים, הגיע גם תורי.. קצת דחיתי את זה, כי אחרי שמפרסמים קרדיטים, זה מסמל מן סיום שכזה לתקופה וקשה לי לסיים תקופות יפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אבל בשבוע הבא אנחנו עוברים דירה, ואחרי זה מבחנים, כך שהבנתי שאם לא אפרסם עכשיו.. כנראה שזה כבר לא יקרה. שנתחיל?


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

רגע, יש בכלל דרישה?


----------



## מיצי55 (20/1/12)

ברור!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/12)

יייייישששששש! אני כאן!


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

מצוין! אז נמשיך


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אל(26) וליאו (28) מכירים 12 שנים מתוכן אנחנו יחד כבר 5 ונשואים כבר כמעט חודשיים (עוד 3 ימים בדיוק!) אני סטודנטית במשרה מלאה ועובדת במשרה חלקית, הוא איש סיסטם בחברה בינלאומית. אנחנו גרים יחד כבר כמעט שנתיים ברמת גן ובקרוב עוברים דירה חזרה לעיר בה גדלנו. בבית יש לנו שני חתולים מהממים- רום וצ'וצה, מבחינתנו הם לגמרי בני משפחה ולכן אי אפשר לספר עלינו ולא להזכיר אותם..


----------



## Pixelss (20/1/12)

אמרו לך פעם 
שאת *יפיפיה!!!*


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

תודה רבה! 
איזה כיף לשמוע מחמאות כאלה....


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

איך הכרנו? 
הכרנו אי שם בגיל 16 שלי ו-18 שלו. ונפגשנו בפעם הראשונה בסאונה. אני הגעתי לשם עם כמה חברים וחברות והוא הגיע דרך חבר משותף. הוא הצטרף לחבורה שאיתה הסתובבתי בזמנו ולאט לאט הכרנו. באותה תקופה הוא היה במערכת יחסים של כמה שנים אני הייתי עם אחר ובעיקר דיברנו פה ושם.. הוא מבוגר ממני בשנתיים- ואי שם בשלב הצבא שלו וסיום התיכון שלי ממש התידדנו. הוא הספיק להפרד מהאקסית, אני הספקתי לשכוח את האקס, הוא היה מתקשר אלי לשיחות ארוכות אל תוך הלילה מהבסיס שלו. מעולם- לא חשבתי באותה תקופה שאנחנו נהייה יחד. באוקטובר 2002 התחלתי קשר של שנתיים עם חבר משותף אחר שלנו, גם ידיד מאוד קרוב באותה תקופה. בדיעבד התברר- שערב לפני שהרומן שלי ושל האקס התחיל,ליאו והוא ישבו ודיברו, והוא שיתף את החבר ההוא ברגשות שלו, אמר לו שהוא חושב שהוא אוהב אותי והוא מתכוון לנסות. כנראה שהאקס שלי לא רצה לקחת את הסיכון והגיע לדבר איתי קודם. זה נשמע קצת רע, כאילו הייתי מסכימה לראשון שהיה מציע חברות, אבל זה ממש לא ככה, יצא לנו לדבר על זה בעבר, ושנינו מסכימים שטוב ששההזדמנות ההיא "התפספסה" כי אני לא הייתי מי שאני היום וגם הוא לא אותו האדם. במשך השנתיים שהייתי עם האקס, ליאו המשיך לשמור איתי על קשר, במקרה נפגשנו באחת היחידות אליהן סופחתי במהלך הקורס שעברתי בצבא, הוא הגיע לטקס סיום קורס הקצינים שלי ובאופן כללי מאוד ניסה לקחת חלק בחיים שלי. היו לו חברות אחרות, קשרים רציניים יותר ורציניים פחות ,על רובם אני בכלל לא ידעתי. ואז- התחלנו לדבר יותר, להתקרב, בשלב הזה כבר עברה כמעט שנה וחצי מאז הפרידה מהאקס ואני הייתי בשלה ומוכנה לקשר חדש. כ 3 חודשים לפני שהתחלנו לצאת היינו יחד במסיבה,מה שזרם שם כיין היה הAbsinthe וכולנו היינו שיכורים מאוד. רקדנו יחד במסיבה, הריקוד היה צמוד, הצמדתי אותו לקיר, התקרבתי 2 ס"מ מהפה שלו- ואז הסתובבתי והלכתי. [ אני עד היום לא מאמינה שהייתי כל כך כלבה...] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הקטע הזה לא מנע ממנו לדאוג בשאר הערב והבוקר, להביא אותי הביתה הפוכה ואז להתקשר ולשאול לשלומי. אחר כך הוא אמר לי שהוא שמח שעשיתי את זה- כי זה היה הסימן בשבילו שאני מעוניינת ויש סיכוי. 3 חודשים לאחר מכן בספטמבר 2006, התחלנו להתכתב בסמסים בדרך לצבא. השיחה ביננו התחילה מסמסים סתמיים ועם כל הודעה והודעה הפכה ליותר ויותר טעונה, מרומזת ולא משאירה מקום לספק. בחלק מהם נאמר שאני חוששת לאבד אותו כידיד והתשובה היתה שבלי סיכון אין סיכוי והוא מאמין מאוד בקשר הזה. בהמשך השבוע דיברנו כל ערב בטלפון, וכל שיחה עשתה לי יותר ויותר פרפרים בבטן. לטענתו הוא הסתובב כל השבוע עם חיוך מטופש על הפנים. הגיע סוף השבוע, הוא בא לפגוש אותי מתחת לבית, ירדתי למטה ובמקום הנשיקה על הלחי- קיבלתי נשיקה אמיתית.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היום, אני יכולה לומר בבטחון שזה הסיכון הכי שווה שלקחתי בחיים. הדרך לקשר שלנו הייתה ארוכה ומפותלת, אבל הגענו אליו בשלים, בוגרים ומוכנים לדבר האמיתי


----------



## moshavnikit (20/1/12)

איך אני אוהבת סיפורים כאלה


----------



## simplicity83 (21/1/12)

ממש מרגש הסיפור שלכם! גם אצלנו דברים היו קצת מורכבים ואני שמחה להגיד שזו ההחלטה הכי טובה שעשיתי בחיים כיף לראות זוגות ש"מתגברים" על הכל וזה מצליח, כמו באגדות שיהיה המון מזל טוב מאחלת לכם להמשיך לדלג ביחד בקלות מעל מכשולים, או בעצם יותר נכון, שלא יהיו מכשולים ושהכל ימשיך להיות מושלם


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

תודה רבה.. מאחלת לכם את אותו הדבר..


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

הצעת הנישואין 
ביום ההולדת שלו בסוף נובמבר  הוא היה באילת, בכנס של העבודה, וכשחזר קבענו שנלך לחגוג במסעדה.. אבל כל היום הזה היה נורא מתיש ולחוץ בשבילי, יום של התרוצצות אינסופית.. הגענו הביתה כמעט יחד, שנינו סחוטים משבוע ארוך,החלפנו בגדים בזריזות ויצאנו לדרך.. הוא התנהג נורא חשוד בחודש שקדם להצעה אז קצת חשדתי שזה יהיה במסעדה, מצד שני הוא בחור די פרטי אז לא באמת ציפיתי שזו תהייה הצעה פומבית. בכל מקרה ניסיתי לסלק את המחשבה מהראש שלי כדי לא לצפות סתם. אנחנו שנינו בקטע של חתולים, כמו שציינתי,מגדלים בבית שניים והשיחות הפרטיות שלנו משלבות כך או אחרת חתולים. בשבילנו, חתולים שמשלבים זנבות זה רומנטי בטרוף, חתלתולים זה ילדים ועוד מושגים שהם חלק מהשפה הפרטית שלנו, המשפחה למדה להכיר את הבדיחות הפרטיות שלנו והתרגלה עם הזמן.. זה לא מטורף כמו שזה נשמע אבל קשה להעביר לכתב את הסלנג שלנו..   ישבנו במסעדה..אכלנו, שתינו, נהנינו וחזרנו הביתה, הייתי עייפה מכל השבוע הארוך ובשילוב עם היין והאוכל הטוב מהמסעדה, החלפתי בגדים ופשוט נרדמתי על הספה.. הוא העיר אותי "בואי נלך לישון בחדר", הייתי ישננונית, בפיג'מה, ניגשתי לכריות, הורדתי את השמיכה ו.....גיליתי על הכרית, טבעת בקופסא!! בהתחלה לא קלטתי, עדיין ישנתי.... ואז הוא התקרב אלי, חיבק אותי מאחור ושאל "את רוצה לשלב איתי זנבות?" עניתי בתגובה: "אתה בטוח?!" והוא שתק וחייך.. אז עניתי, "ברור שכן"! מצרפת תמונה..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/12)

אני זוכרת את הסיפור הזה- איזה סיפור מקסים!!!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (20/1/12)

תשמעי, אני כבר אוהבת את שניכם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אצלנו יש שני חתולים, וגם לנו יש שפה פרטית שכוללת מושגים חתוליים או כאלו שקשורים לחתולים, אם מישהו ישמע אותנו מהצד הוא יחשוב שמשהו לא בסדר איתנו.... נחמד לראות שאנחנו לא המשוגעים היחידים


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

ממש ממש לא המשוגעים היחידים! 
אני גם ממש אוהבת את הקטע הזה, כי זה משהו שלנו שרק אנחנו מבינים....


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

לפני שממשיכים- הפורום 
אחרי הצעת הנישואין, ואחרי שסיפרנו לכולם, הגיע הזמן להתחיל בהכנות- אבל מה לעשות שלא באמת היה לי זמן? הייתי באמצע סמסטר מאוד אינטנסיבי בלימודים ועבדתי במקביל. אז התחלתי מהמקום שאני הכי אוהבת- האינטרנט. חיפשתי אולמות, שמלות וחוות דעת. הזמנתי את קטלוג מתחתנים, דיפדפתי בו מדי פעם אבל ידעתי שכל מה שאמצע יחכה עד סוף הסמסטר. בזמנו עבדתי בקייטרינג בחתונה שהייתה במועדון התיאטרון והחלטתי שזה המקום בו אני רןצה להתחתן, הראתי לליאו הוא אהב ואז התחלתי לחפש מידע נוסף. החיפוש הביא אותי לכאן, לפורום המדהים הזה, לקרדיטים של "אפרת בזרקון" והתאהבתי. בפורום, בקרדיטים ובאוירה. הייתי נכנסת מדי פעם לבדוק מה השתנה, אספתי מידע, רשמתי לעצמי וחיכיתי עד שגם אנחנו נתחיל בחיפושים. ותיקות הפורום ואלו מבינכם שחפרו בו כמוני, יוכלו לזהות את ההשפעות של הפורום על לא מעט דברים בחתונה. כל ספק שבדקתי הייתי נכנסת ומחפשת חוות דעת גם בפורום ולא רק במיט4מיט, בעיקר כי כאן אני יודעת שהתגובות אמיתיות וכנות. אז ההמלצה שלי, למרות שהחיפוש לא הכי נוח לעבור ולבדוק גם כאן, את חוות הדעת על הספקים שאתן בודקות, כי באמת שהפורום הוא מאגר מידע מדהים!


----------



## אפרת בזרקון (22/1/12)

מזל טוב!!!!! 
איזה קרדיטים כייפיים, מושקעים ומקסימים. כשראיתי שכתבת שהיית בחתונה במועדון התיאטרון ישר חשבתי - "אולי היא הייתה בשלי?" - אז כנראה שלא, אבל אני שמחה שקרדיטים שהעלתי עזרו לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם אם בסופו של דבר בחרתם מקום אחר. שמחה לראות קרדיטים של זוג חתולאיים מושבעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכבר מחכה להמשך! המון מזל טוב ושיהיו לכם חיים מלאי שמחה!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

ההכנות 
כמו שאמרתי, התחלתי לאסוף מידע מהאינטרנט, אני- רק תתנו לי לשבת שעות ולחפור בפורומים, באתרים ואני לא צריכה יותר כלום! התחלנו מלבקש מההורים רשימת מוזמנים. ביקשנו לא יתפרעו ויזמינו באמת את מי שהם רוצים שיהיה בחתונה. אחרי שקיבלנו את רשימת המוזמנים שלהם וצירפנו את רשימת המוזמנים שלנו,הגענו ל380 איש. הורדנו 30% בהתאם להנחיות באינטרנט  ומאלו עוד 10% שבסוף לא באים והבנו שאנחנו הולכים לחפש מקום ל-250 איש. לא היה לנו תקציב מוגדר, אבל אמרנו שננסה לא לעבור את ה 100K ואם נצטרך לכסות חלק מההוצאות- זה בסדר, כי זו השקעה בחתונה של עצמך. בנינו מן הערכה תקציבית של כמה הולך לעלות כל דבר, הקצבנו 10,000 שח ללבוש כלה, לבוש חתן, איפור ושיער, זר, קישוט רכב וטבעות. הערכנו עלויות אלכוהול לפי האתר של שר המשקאות והדיוטי פרי, הקצבנו 1000 לרב, 1000 שח למגנטים, ובערך 2000 שח טיפים, דיג'יי 5000, צלם 8000. את המחירים גיבשנו לפי מחירים של חברים והמשפחה שהתחתנו לפנינו ולפי מיט4מיט, כל זה כדי להעריך כמו יעלו הדברים שמעבר לאולם. סיננו מקומות שנחשבים יקרים מאוד ולכן מועדון התיאטרון ירד מהפרק, המחיר שהם רצו היה מטורף עבורנו... חיפשנו המלצות בפורומים ובמיט4מיט, כאשר תמיד היינו מסדרים לפי תאריך כדי לקבל את הביקורות האחרונות ואם אהבנו מקום הינו קוראים בעיון את הביקורות הפחות טובות כדי להבין על מה צריך לשים דגש. השתדלנו לדבר על הדברים, לקבל החלטות משותפות ולהנות מהתהליך כולו. לא זכורים לי רגעי משבר, כי ראינו דברים בצורה מאוד דומה וכשאחד לא אהב משהו היינו מדברים על זה, מבררים למה ומנסים לפתור את העניין.


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

איזיווד 
על איזיווד שמעתי דרך הפורום.. בהתחלה לא הבנתי את הקטע, אז התעלמתי באלגנטיות.. אבל בשלב כלשהו אחת הבנות פירסמה שהיא לקחה דרכם חבילת ספקים ואז התחלתי להתעניין. הגענו לפגישה עם רותם, קיבלנו הצעת מחיר לדיג'י ושיער ואיפור, צלם- היה לנו מישהו שרצינו שלא עובד עם איזי. ראינו כי טוב וחתמנו... ההתנהלות מולם נעשתה בעיקר במיילים, כשלא קרה שהרגשתי ששכחו אותי. אני יודעת שלאחרונה עולות כאן טענות שונות כלפיהם- אבל אנחנו היינו מאוד מרוצים, יצרו איתנו קשר מספר פעמים עד החתונה, לשאול אם הכל בסדר, אם הספקים כבר יצרו קשר, לאחל שנה טובה ובאופן כללי הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהשירות. למעשה כבר הפנינו אליהם שני זוגות חברים, כך שאנחנו ממליצים בחום.


----------



## moshavnikit (20/1/12)

סגרתם איתם רק דיג'יי ושיער/איפור או שגם מקום?


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

רק דיג'י ושיער איפור 
זו חבילת ספקים.. אפשר היה גם לקחת דרכם צלם, זרקישוט רכב והזמנות..


----------



## moshavnikit (20/1/12)

אני יודעת, הייתי אצלם 
בגלל שכרגע קצת נתקעתי עם שיער/איפור, ו-DJ אף פעם לא היה איכפת לי לקחת דרכם.. אז חשבתי לפנות אליהם שוב, אבל לא הייתי בטוחה שהם יתנו על זה מחיר משתלם. אשמח לקבל ממך במסר פרטים על מה ששילמת, אם זה בסדר


----------



## הילהוגיל (23/1/12)

איך זה עובד עם איזיווד? 
אני קצת לא מאמינה לסיפור שלהם.. חייב להיות משהו מאחורי זה.. איך הם עושים רווח? והאם באמת הספקים יוצאים יותר זול מאשר לקחת בנפרד?


----------



## moshavnikit (23/1/12)

לפעמים זה יוצא יותר זול ולפעמים לא 
זה ייצא יותר זול בעיקר כש: 1. יש כמות גדולה של מוזמנים 2. לא נעולים על יום חמישי 3. חתונה של הרגע האחרון על בסיס מקום פנוי לא חובה שכל הקטגוריות הנ"ל יתקיימו כדי שייצא זול. אבל לי אין כמות גדולה של מוזמנים, אני נעולה על יום חמישי והגעתי אליהם בערך שנה לפני התאריך המיועד אז ככה שההצעות מחיר שלהם לא השתלמו לי בכלל. הרגשתי שמנסים לעשות עלי קופה. אני לא יודעת איך הם עושים רווח בדיוק.. יש ספקים שדרכם יוצאים זולים יותר, ויש ספקים שלא.


----------



## hp1986 (20/1/12)

נו?! השארת אותנו עם המתח?!


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

Save The Date 
זה רעיון חמוד שראיתי בפורום ונדלקתי. הקטע הוא לשלוח לאורחים מיני הזמנה, רק כדי שישריינו את התאריך. את הרעיון לעיצוב קיבלתי מחיפוש שעשיתי בגוגל על תמונת save the date, ובניתי את התמונה עצמה בPowerPoint, כל הסיפור לקח לי פחות מחצי שעה, ואז הפצנו לחברים במייל וחלק תייגנו בפייסבוק על תמונה שהגדרות האבטחה שלה איפשרו לראות אותה רק לאלה שתויגו. זה התברר כדבר סופר נכון לעשות, אחרי ששלושה חודשים לפני החתונה שלנו, התארס עוד זוג במשפחה המורחבת והם הלכו וסגרו אולם בדיוק בתאריך שלנו. זה לא נעשה מרוע, פשוט ההורים של הבחור ידעו על תאריך החתונה שלנו והבחור עצמו היה קצת פחות מעודכן. הודות לsave the date ולהודעה המוקדמת, המשפחה העמידה את הזוג בפני עובדה- אל וליאו מתחתנים בתאריך הזה, כולם יודעים על זה כבר חצי שנה- ולכן עליכם להזיז את התאריך של הארוע שלכם. לשמחתי, לנו סיפרו על כל זה כבר אחרי שהזוג הזיז את הארוע שלהם, אז לי נחסכנו כמה ימים מורטי עצבים, אבל אמא שלי לא ישנה כמה לילות...


----------



## המרחפת (20/1/12)

שלחת גם את זה וגם את השחור עם החתולים?


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

השחור הועלה בטעות..


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

חייבת לצאת לקנות חלב לשבת.. 
אז נמשיך כשאחזור


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

חזרתי! ממשיכים?


----------



## Lana678 (20/1/12)

ועוד איך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ממשיכים...


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

הזמנות.. 
היה לי ברור שבהזמנה שלנו חייבים להופיע חתולים. זה פשוט מאסט. אבל לא אהבתי שום דבר מוכן שראיתי באינטרנט... ואז הגיעו הקרדיטים של MichMich26, ופשוט ידעתי! ככה ההזמנה שלנו הולכת להראות. אז מיכל- תודה רבה רבה רבה שוב. עשינו את ההזמנות בפרי פרינט, הדברים נעשו ביעילות בזריזות ובמחיר נוח. אמא שלי לא ממש התלהבה כי השחור הפריע לה, אבל אנחנו ובמיוחד אני היינו מאושרים עד הגג. רצינו הזמנה צעירה וקלילה, שתתאים לאופי של האירוע ולכן הלכנו על גלויה דו"צ. בעקרון רצינו את הנייר המנצנץ, אבל ביום של הדפסת ההזמנות שלנו (ערב סוכות) נתקעה להם המכונה, ההזמנות היו מוכנות רק בשעה 21:30 בערב, וגילינו שהנייר הוא כרומו רגיל. האמת, שיום למחרת טסנו לחו"ל ולכן רק רצינו לאסוף את ההזמנות והמגנטים, להכניס אותם למעטפות ולהכין להורים לחלוקה כשאנחנו לא פה, מסיבה זו זה לא ממש שינה לנו, אבל הם היו מוכנים להדפיס הכל מחדש על נייר מנצנץ אם היינו רוצים לחכות. מצ"ב החלק הקדמי.


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

חלק פנימי 
וקישור לקרדיטים של MichMich26.. גם על המשפט, שרשום בהזמנה חפרתי ימים ולילות, חיפשתי בספרים, בשירה, משהו מיוחד, כי קצת נמאס לי מהשטאנץ של : "עד שמצאתי את שאהבה נפשי.." בזכותה של "מטושטשת ממיץ פטל" נמצא המשפט. הראיתי לליאו את המשפטים הסופיים שבחרתי ושנינו העדפנו את זה, גם כי הוא מדבר על שני בני הזוג בקשר,גם כי הוא פונה בגוף ראשון וגם כי המשמעות שלו היא חיבור שני יחידים לאחד.


----------



## bluestvixen (21/1/12)

חתולים ויהודה עמיחי


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

ותזכורת לאורחים 
זה מגיע כחלק מהחבילה של פריפרינט ובחרנו בברכת הבית כי זה nice to have, וגם הנחנו שרוב האנשים באמת ישאירו את זה על המקרר או הדלת ולא  יזרקו לפח..


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
את מסיבת הרווקות אירגנה לי חברה טובה שגם אותה אני מכירה בערך 12 שנים מאותה התקופה של התיכון וכמה חברות נוספות עזרו במלאכה. לא רציתי מסיבה מטורפת ופרועה, אלא העדפתי משהו ביתי עם חברות קרובות, משחקי אלכוהול ובעיקר ערב כיפי. אמרתי את זה למארגנות, יש מצב שאפילו קצת יותר מדי פעמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היה ברור שיש משהו אחד שאני לא רוצה- וזה חשפן! אני לא בקטע. לא הייתה לי בעיה שלמסיבת הרווקות של ליאו יביאו חשפניות, אבל בשבילי- ממש לא. והאמת שגם "בולבולים" ביקשתי שלא יהיו, כאן כבר אף אחד  לא הקשיב לי.. ביקשתי גם שלא יתפרעו עם הכסף. היה לי חשוב שהבנות שרובן סטודנטיות לא יציאו סכומים מטורפים ולמרות זאת היו כמה "כוכבות" ששיגעו את החברה המארגנת שזה יקר מדי ובסוף גם לא באו. [האמת שהן לא היו באות גם אם העלות היתה להביא בקבוק שתיה קלה, אז אני פשוט לא התרגשתי..מי שרצתה והיה לה חשוב להיות  שם, הגיעה וזה מה שחשוב] כמו שאמרתי, לא באמת הקשיבו לי עם הבולבולים ולראיה...


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

עוד קצת מסיבת רווקות


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

ועוד טיפה.. 
הבנות הכינו אוכל,פשטידות, סלטים, מאפים, פסטה, הכינו עוגות! היה פשוט מעולה!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

מתנה לבנות 
חשבתי הרבה זמן מה אפשר להביא כמתנה לבנות, קיבלתי השראה מאחת מבנות הפורום (סליחה.. אבל אני לא זוכרת מי את..) ובסוף בחרתי להביא לבנות: שקיק אורגנזה בתוכו היה תחתון שהותאם למידה של החברה עטוף בנייר משי, מראה קטנה עם מסרק מתקפל שקניתי בהכל בדולר ושני לבבות שוקולד. לכל אחת צירפתי ברכת לב שקניתי באיזו חנות בכפר גלעדי וחדות העין אולי ישימו לב שהלב הפנימי נעשה מדוגמאות של הזמנות שקיבלתי מטוקסידו


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

רעיון מדליק! 
יש מצב שאגנוב גם את הרעיון


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

בכיף! בשביל זה יש פורום!


----------



## michalshina0 (22/1/12)

לי דווקא הקשיבו  
אירגנו לי מסיבת רווקות בדיוק כמו שרציתי.. במקום מושלם (בקומה פרטית במתחם יין בצפון דיזינגוף- Bin 281), בלי חשפן, בדיוק כמו שביקשתי


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

התארגנות 
בחרנו להתארגן במלון אלכסנדר. חבילת הכלולות שלהם היא לגמרי value for money. אמנם לא יכלו להבטיח לי מראש כניסה מוקדמת, אבל שאלתי מה הצפי של התפוסה במלון ובסוף החלטנו שלא לקחת את הלילה שלפני יום החתונה. סגרתי עם המעצב שיער/ מאפר שבמידה ולא יאפשרו לנו כניסה מוקדמת נתחיל להתארגן אצלו ואחר כך נמשיך למלון. התקשרתי ביום שלפני ואמרו לי שמאשרים לנו כניסה מוקדמת, כך שלבסוף הכל הסתדר. כשהגענו לחדר בבוקר חיכתה לנו פלטת פירות, רצינו חלב לקפה אז התקשרתי לקבלה ומיד הביאו לנו מהמטבח.. לאחר סיום ההתארגנות ביקשתי שיסדרו מחדש את החדר, וכשחזרנו בערב החדר היה נקי, שאוב, מסודר, עם פלטת גבינות ולחמים שחיכתה על השולחן ובקבוק שמפניה במקרר. ארוחת הבוקר הוגשה לחדר והיתה מפנקת למדי. הם גם אפשרו לנו יציאה מאוחרת כך שהיינו מאוד מרוצים. שימו  לב שהכניסה המוקדמת והיציאה המאוחרת הם על בסיס מקום פנוי לכן חשוב לתאם מראש.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/12)

יש מצב שהיינו באותו החדר? 
הבנתי מרועי שכל חדר מעוצב בסגנון שונה והתמונה שעל הקיר שרואים בתמונה שלך היא אותה תמונה כמו שהייתה אצלי. וגם - מתמונה שראיתי בפייס שלך הייתה שם אותה המראה...


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

חח.. יש מצב, חדר 706


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/1/12)

יש מצב! לא זוכרת את מספר החדר אבל כן שהוא היה 
בקומה 7. וגם, הציור על הקיר הוא בדיוק הציור שהיה אצלנו...


----------



## FalseAngel (20/1/12)

נמשיך מחר... חייבים לצאת להורים!


----------



## veredmp (21/1/12)

היי 
מסתבר שחבר שלי, גיא, היה איתך במילואים בכוכב הירדן בספטמבר האחרון. את בטח זוכרת אותו, דיברתם על ענייני חתונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוא היה מבואס לחלוטין מזה שגם בגילו המופלג (40) עדיין קוראים לו למילואים (אלחוטן קשר). המון מזל טוב! מחכה להמשך הקרדיטים


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

חח.. בוודאי שאני זוכרת! 
תמסרי לו ד"ש ומזל טוב לשניכם


----------



## ShAmUnA (20/1/12)

ייייששששש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך


----------



## חדשים בעסק (20/1/12)

ההתחלה נראית ממש מבטיחה! 
איזה יופי. המון מזל טוב - מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

שיער ואיפור 
על המלאכה אחראי רועי חמו ה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. עוד כשהתחלתי לחשוב על המראה הכללי שלי ביום החתונה החלטתי שאני רוצה להיות- אני. רציתי איפור טבעי, תסרוקת דומה לזו שאני בדרך כלל הולכת איתה ומראה רך. לא רציתי שהאורחים שלנו יסתכלו עלי ולא יבינו מי זאת. בתחילת החיפושים סימנתי לי את יעל דרוקמן, אלינור ברש שאיפרה קרובת משפחה ועוד כמה מאפרים מוכשרים. גם בתחום השיער סימנתי לעצמי כמה אנשי מקצוע. אחרי שסגרנו עם איזיווד התחלתי לבדוק את הספקים שלהם, גם שם סימנתי לעצמי את עומר שמעוני בתחום השיער ואת רועי חמו לשיער ואיפור. הגעתי לנסיון אצל רועי ולמרות שבהתחלה הוא נראה קצת קריר, הרגשתי שהוא מבין את הרעיון הכללי וגם התרשמתי ממנו כאיש מקצוע. לא רואים הרבה בנסיון- באמת. יש לי את תמונות הנסיון עדיין בטלפון והקשר בינן לבין האיפור ביום החתונה הוא קלוש. בשיער באמת רואים רק כיוון, אבל ברור מאליו שנסיון בשיער שעושים ב-10 דקות, לא דומה לעבודה של שעתיים ומשהו על השיער ביום החתונה. מה שלי היה מאוד חשוב זו התחושה לגביו כאיש מקצוע וכאן לא היה לי ספק. הוא היה הספק שיחיד שסגרתי עוד באותו היום ובאמת- שאין מרוצה ממני. נפגשנו עוד פעמיים לפני החתונה, פעם אחת לצבוע את השיער ופעם נוספת לצבע והתאמת תוספות ובכל פעם ראיתי כמה שהוא מקסים, כך שגם אם היה ספק קטנטן הוא פשוט נעלם. ביום החתונה רועי הגיע בזמן, הוא מתורגל ומנוסה ויודע היטב את העבודה. כשפתאום נפל עלי רגע של לחץ והיפר-ונטילציה, הוא היה שם בשביל להרגיע, לתת חיבוק ולעזור לי לחזור למצב של שקט נפשי. לסיכום בננות, אם אהבתן את העבודה שלו- אל תהססו.


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

תחילת השיער


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

המשך שיער-כולל תוספות 
עם כל הרצון להצמד למראה הטבעי שלי, ידעתי שאני אהייה חייבת תוספות בשיער. השיער שלי דק מאוד והיה לי ברור שהוא לא יראה טוב, אז כשדיברנו על התסרוקת דיברנו גם על  התוספות. הן לא כלולות במחיר של איזיווד אבל מבחינתי זו הייתה הוצאה הכרחית ואני לא מצטערת. בתמונה אפשר גם לראות את רועי היקר וגם את צבע השיער. לאורך השנים החלפתי די הרבה צבעים וכשהגעתי אל רועי הייתי עם צבע חום אדמדם, הוא המליץ לי לצבוע בצבע בגוון חום יותר ופחות אדום. הייתי אצל הספר המקומי שלי, הסברתי לו מה אני רוצה, אבל כנראה שהוא לא ממש הבין ואז החלטתי שאני באה לרועי כדי שיצבע בצבע שהוא התכוון אליו, ואם אוהב, אז זה יהיה גם הצבע בחתונה. הייתי מאוד מרוצה וקיבלתי אינסוף מחמאות על צבע השיער, כמה שזה יפה ומחמיא ומבליט את העיניים ועוד ועוד.. בקיצור- הוא צדק


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

ועוד קצת שיער


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

איפור 
אז כמו שאמרתי, רציתי איפור טבעי. כלומר,כן רציתי שיהיה ברור שלא אני התאפרתי בבית מול המראה, ומצד שני לא רציתי פנסים כחולים בעיניים א-לה שנות ה 90. לדעתי רועי עשה עבודה מדהימה, הייתי פשוט בהלם כשהסתכלתי במראה, הלוואי הלוואי ואפשר היה להראות ככה כל יום. אבל אני משוחדת, אז זה לא נחשב


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

תוצאה סופית


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

עכשיו אני רואה שזה רק סוף איפור העיניים..


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

ומזוית נוספת


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

ככה הגבתי בפעם הראשונה שראיתי את האיפור..


----------



## hp1986 (21/1/12)

האיפור מדהים!!!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

זו באמת תוצאה סופית


----------



## אתמול בלילה חלמתי (21/1/12)

את מ-ה-מ-מ-ת 
השיער, האיפור, החיוך. פשוט כיף לראות.


----------



## bluestvixen (21/1/12)

וואו!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/1/12)

את פשוט יפיפיה! 
כבר אמרתי לך את זה ואומר לך את זה שוב- היית כלה מהממת!!! את נראית נהדר ויש לך פנים יפיפיות!


----------



## Efrohit9 (21/1/12)

מדהים!


----------



## shira3121 (21/1/12)

פשוט יפיפיה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (22/1/12)

טבעית וזוהרת! 
באמת מוציא אותך כמו שאת, רק קורנת וחגיגית. בחירה נהדרת ואת יפייפיה אמיתית


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

אמרתי כבר שאת יפיפייה? 
חייבת לומר זאת שוב!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

חחח.. מצחיקה! תודה!


----------



## הכלה מאיה (22/1/12)

מהמם!!!!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

תהליך חיפוש השמלה.. 
הרבה לפני שהצעת הנישואין הייתה בכלל באויר ידעתי משהו אחד- שהשמלה שלי לא תהייה נפוחה. אי שם בגיל 22 הייתי בחתונה בה הכלה לבשה שמלה צמודה, עדינה, עם תחרה והבנתי שככה שמלת כלה צריכה להראות, וגם הבנתי למה לא התלהבתי אף פעם מכלות בקצפת. כשבנינו את התקציב הבנתי שאני ממש לא מתכוונת להוציא 10,000 שח על שמלה ולכן מראש סיננתי את כל המעצבים ה"נחשבים". בסניון באינטרנט אהבתי שמלות של עמנואל, נינה דבש, יוניק ועוד כמה וראיתי שאני חוזרת תמיד לאותו סגנון- שמלה בלי אבנים ונוצצים, כמעט ללא תחרה בשתי גזרות מסוימות, גזרה שצמודה בבטן וקצת אחרי מתחילה חצאית וגזרת אמפייר (צמוד בחזה ומתרחב ממתחת) שכבר שנים אני יודעת שזו הגזרת שמתאימה לי. הייתי בשמונה מקומות שונים: סטודיו ארבל בבת ים, נינה דבש, רינה בהיר, מרי-מי,שמעון דהאן, אאוטלט שמלות, ורדית לאור, ולבסוף- ואדים מרגולין. מדדתי כ- 15 שמלות, ובשלב כלשהו התחלתי להתייאש, אהבתי כל מני שמלות, אבל את רובן לא אהבתי עלי. מהר מאוד הבנתי שעם כמה שאני אוהבת תחרה על כלות אחרות, עלי זה לא מרגיש נכון, ומה שאני רוצה זו שמלה נשפכת עם קלוש מלא- אתן יודעות, זו שכשאת מסתובבת יוצרת סביבך מעגל שלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. באמצע החיפושים הייתי אצל נינה דבש ומדדתי שם את השמלה הזו- זו הייתה הפעם הראשונה שהתרגשתי משמלה! היופי שלה לא עובר בתמונה, אבל באמת שהיא יפייפיה. מנינה יצאתי עם תובנה- אני צריכה שמלה נשפכת שמתחת יש מחוך. אבל המחיר היה היה גבוה מדי והמשכתי בחיפושים. בסוף הסבב, הגעתי לואדים מרגולין- הוא היה התחנה האחרונה שלי שאחריה באמת שלא ידעתי לאן עוד אפשר ללכת לראות שמלות במחיר שפוי. אגב, לואדים הגעתי גם דרך הפורום, דרך הודעה שפרסמה בזמנו אחת הבנות; הסתקרנתי, נכנסתי לאתר וידעתי שאני מאוד רוצה להגיע אליו למדוד שמלות. ואדים הוא אומן. הוא מדהים, שקט, פנינה של רוגע במרכז הטרוף של דיזנגוף. יש לו עין חדה מאוד, והוא לא מנסה למכור לך בשביל למכור, אין לו שום בעיה לומר לך שלדעתו משהו לא מתאים, או לא נראה טוב, אבל הוא עושה את זה בצורה כל כך עדינה שאת לא יכולה שלא להעריך את מה שהוא אומר.


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

השמלה- ואדים מרגולין 
הגענו לואדים והתיישבנו לבחור  מהקטלוג את השמלות שארצה למדוד, כשהצבעתי על השמלות שאני רוצה למדוד הוא אמר ישר על אחת מהן, "את זו אני לא נותן לך למדוד, כי היא קולר והקולר מוריד גובה ואת צריכה להיפך". מדדתי שמלה אחת, אני אהבתי בערך והוא אמר שהוא חושב שאנחנו צריכים להמשיך לחפש. ואז הוא הוציא את השמלה הבאה... וברגע ששמנו אותה, איבדתי פעימה- ראיתי שזו האחת. גם הוא מאוד התלהב, והחברה שהייתה איתי התחילה לדמוע.. השמלה לא הייתה בקטלוג, אלא זו שמלה שהוא יצר בזמנו עם לקוחה אחרת.. במקור היא הייתה בצבע קרם מאוד מאוד בהיר, עם תחרה בצבע כסף. כשהגענו לסגור אמא שלי הציעה שננסה צבע לבן. ואדים מיד הסכים, שם על כתף אחת את השמלה המקורית, על כתף שניה שמלה בצבע לבן ואז ראינו שלושתינו שהלבן באמת עדיף. היו לי 6 (!!) מדידות, שזה לא דבר ברור מאליו בתעשיה הזו ורובן אגב היו בשבילו ולא בשבילי. הוא מאוד קפדן וחשוב לו שכל תפר וכל קפל יהיה במקום. במדידה הרביעית התאמנו הינומה, תכשיטים וביקשתי ממנו שבמקום השאל הרגיל (חתיכת בד שיפון) הוא יעשה לי שאל שנסגר עם תיקתק מקדימה, הוא הסכים בלי שום בעיה. באותה מדידה, שזו מדידה בה השמלה במצב די סופי כבר, שמתי לב שהקפלים  שתפורים ברווח גדול מדי (לדעתי) וביקשתי שיעשו אותן יותר צפופים. הוא אמר לי שלדעתו הם בדיוק כמו שצריך, אבל הסברתי לו מה מפריע לי ובמדידה הבאה זה כבר היה מתוקן. יש לי רק מילים טובות לומר עליו. ויותר מזה, חברה שמתחתנת עושה אצלו את השמלה אחרי וחברה נוספת כבר אמרה שהוא הראשון אליו תלך למדידות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/1/12)

שמלה קלאסית ויפה - יושבת עליך בול!!!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

עוד קצת שמלה


----------



## scarlet moon (21/1/12)

מהממת! יש לנו מלא 
ספקים משותפים!! גן ורדים, ואדים, רועי חמו...(בנתיים, ממה שפרסמת) גם אני עושה שמלה אצל ואדים, והוא פשוט מוכשר וכ"כ סבלני ונחמד! השמלה שלך נראת מעולה, וגם את.


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

איזה כיף זה,נכון? 
לשמוע מילים טובות על הספקים שלך? אני זוכרת שכבר דיברנו על זה באיזה שרשור וי לפני כמה חודשים.. ובכלל, אם את בידיים של רועי ו-ואדים אין לך סיבה לדאגה!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (21/1/12)

השמלה מדהימה!!! 
ובכלל את נראית מדהים, האיפור והשיער מאוד יפים (גם אני נגד כחול שנות ה-90....) כתבת שאת לא רוצה להוציא 10000 ש"ח על שמלה (גם אני לא... באמת לא רואה סיבה...), אבל ואדים לא נחשב יקר יחסית? כי אני חשבתי לוותר עליו מראשה בגלל המחיר, אבל אם אני טועה והמחיר שלו סביר אני רצה אליו!!! הוא מאוד מוכשר לטעמי. מזל טוב!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

גם השמלה שלי היא מואדים! 
הוא פשוט מקסים, והשמלות שלו מעלפות... לדעתי אפילו מדדתי את השמלה שלך, וממש ממש אהבתי אותה, אבל החלטתי שאני לא רוצה מחוך אז לקחתי אחרת שהיא לא סטרפלס... אני מצטרפת להמלצה החמה על ואדים, אמנם החתונה רק עוד חודש, אבל השמלה שלו ישבה עליי בול מהרגע הראשון, ואפילו שהיא לא בסגנון שחשבתי שארצה, אני לגמרי מאוהבת בה. ואדים בהחלט קפדן מאוד, יש לו תשומת לב מאוד גבוהה לפרטים הקטנים, וזה כל כך חשוב. חוץ מזה שרואים שהוא יודע מה הכי מחמיא לגוף הנשי! השמלה שלך מדהימה לגמרי ונראית עלייך מדהים, את יפהפייה!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

טוטאל לוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אגב, אחד הדברים שאני אהבתי בשמלה הוא שהלבן שלה לא היה לבן "שלג" אותו אני לא אוהבת, אלא לבן חלבי, שהיה פשוט מהמם. ואדים עשה את השמלה בלבן חלבי וקלע לטעם שלי גם בלי לשאול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם את התחרות שרואים בתמונה הקודמת, הוא הלך לבחור במיוחד וחזר עם 3  תחרות שלדעתו יתאימו לשמלה ואז בחרנו יחד מתוכן את התחרה שאתן רואות.


----------



## hp1986 (21/1/12)

איזה יפה את


----------



## IMphoenix (21/1/12)

מדהימה  
את יפייפיה וכל הבחירות שלך יושבות בול- האיפור, השיער, השמלה. הכל כל כך מחמיא לך, עדין ובטוב טעם! מזל טוב


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

תודה, תודה תודה! 
איזה כיף לשמוע את זה...


----------



## elin86 (21/1/12)

ממש צודקת לגבי ואדים.. 
גם אני הייתי אצלו ואהבתי.. העניין היה שלא ראיתי דגם מסוים אלא הוא התחיל לתאר לי איך ומה צריך לעשות ולכן קצת התלבטתי כי לא ראיתי משהו מול העיניים.. בדיעבד הגעתי לתופרת והחלטתי שאם היא לא תתאים אני אחזור אליו כי ממש התרשמתי לטובה.. הוא מאוד כנה.. אני בסיבוב שמלות קיבלתי המון מחמאות והוא דווקא אמר לי שבטח שמעתי המון מחמאות והוא יהיה הכי אמיתי איתי , אפילו מעט ביישן, נתן לי את כל המרחב במדידות ולא נדחף כמו בהרבה מקומות. אמר את הדברים שעדיף לא להדגיש ובאמת יצאתי בתשובה שהוא יודע על מה הוא מדבר ואפשר לסמוך עליו.. עצם העובדה שהוא נותן גם תכשיטים ואביזרי שיער עם צריך התאימו לי כי לא היה צריך לשבור את הראש. מסתבר שהתופרת עובדת אצלו ובסוף החלטתי לעשות אצלה.. תכלס זה היה יותר קרוב לי מת"א.. ויצאתי מרוצה


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

נעליים 
נעליים ידעתי שיהיו בעיה, אני כבר שנים לא הולכת בנעלי עקב ובמעט הפעמים שאני שמה עקבים הרגליים מתחילו לכאוב והגב צועק הצילו. מהביקורים של כאן בפורום גיליתי על קיומן של קרוקס כלות. רבות נאמר ויאמר עליהן, אבל הלכתי למדוד אותן, ראיתי שנוח לי וקניתי. בניתי עליהן בתור הנעליים הראשיות ואמרתי שמקסימום לצילומים אני אקנה נעליים לבנות מטוגו או משהו. למעשה הן היו הדבר הראשון שהיה לי. עוד לפני השמלה ונראה לי שגם לפני האולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בסופו של דבר שמתי אותן לשעה בסוף הערב, אבל העובדה שהן היו שם פשוט הצילה לי את הרגליים!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

קרוקס


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

נעליים ראשיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא באמת התכוונתי לקנות נעליים בטוגו, אבל כן ידעתי שאני לא מתכוונת להוציא 300 שח על נעל נוספת במיוחד שאני מתכננת להיות איתה רק כמה שעות.. אבל נכנסתי לטוגו, מדדתי, ראיתי שהן יחסית נוחות ועולות 30 ש"ח.. הבאיתי את המלווה לראות אותן ובסוף קניתי. ומה אני אגיד לכן, הופתעתי ובגדול! אמנם כבר הלכתי איתן קודם לעבודה כדי לוודא שהן נוחות לי, אבל לא באמת ציפיתי שאני אחזיק עליהן את רוב היום והערב! הם היו נוחות בטרוף בכלל לא הרגשתי אותן ורק בסוף הערב משהו כמו שעה וחצי לפני הסוף החלפתי לקרוקס.


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

ככה הן נראות על הרגל.. 
ברקע רואים גם את הקרוקס..


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

החתן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ליאו אוהב להתלבש יפה והולך די הרבה עם חולצות מכופתרות ומכנסי אלגנט, כך שהיה ברור שבחתונה הוא יהיה עם חליפה. את החליפה שלו קנינו עם החליפה של אבא שלי בחנות בשם "שילטון" באשדוד. המלצתי על המקום כמה פעמים על גבי הפורום.. מדובר בחנות של  צרפתים, שנמצאת במרכזון קטן ברחוב מונטפיורי באשדוד, יש להם מבחר יפה של חליפות ומוצרים משלימים (חולצות, עניבות, נעליים, חפתים ומה לא..) והמחירים מאוד זולים. קנינו שם בעבר וגיסי קנה שם את החליפה לחתונה שלו, לכן ידענו שקודם כל ניסע לחפש שם. שתי החליפות יחד, עלו 800 ש"ח.. כלומר, חליפת החתן עלתה 400 שח (!!). אמנם זה היה במסגרת מבצע של 1+1, אבל תרשו לי לגלות לכם סוד קטן: כמעט תמיד יש שם מבצע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 את החולצה והעניבה לא קנינו שם פשוט כי הגענו לקראת הסגירה ואפילו התעכבנו מעבר, אז לא היה כל כך זמן ובסוף קנינו אותם ברוברטו בעזריאלי. בתחום הנעליים בשבילו לא חסכנו. הוא גם ככה היה צריך נעלי אלגנט טובות ולא כל נעל טובה לו על הרגל, אז אחרי חיפוש די ממושך מצאנו לו נעליים ב"מיקולינסקי" בקניון איילון, לא זול אבל שווה כל שקל.


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

עם הג'קט


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

תוספות 
החפתים שרואים בתמונה הקודמת וסיכת העניבה שתראו בהמשך הם מתנה ממני. באחד החיפושים שלנו אחר חולצה עבורו הוא הזכיר שבא לו חפתים.. מהר מאוד הוא שכח מזה, אבל אני לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 במשך ימים הסתובבתי בחנויות בתל אביב וחיפשתי חפתים לא יקרים אבל יפים ושנראים לא מתוצרת סין. בסוף פניתי לאיביי, פתחתי חשבון paypal משלי (עד אז הייתי מזמינה דרך החשבון שלו) הזמנתי את החפתים וסיכת העניבה וחיכיתי בסבלנות שהם יגיעו. עם המשלוח הם עלו לי 80 ש"ח ונראו כאילו עלו הרבה יותר. החולצה שקנינו לא הייתה מותאמת לחפתים אבל הבנתי מהמוכרת ברוברטו שזו לא בעיה והם יכולים לסדר את זה. בגלל שלא רציתי להוציא את החולצה מהבית ליותר מיום יומיים, כי חששתי שהוא ישים לב, כמה ימים לפני החתונה ניגשתי לתופרת בביאליק ופשוט ביקשתי ממנה שתעשה בחולצה עוד 2 לולאות, אחת לכל שרוול. שמתי לו את הקופסא בכיס החיצוני של הג'קט ובפנימי שמתי כרטיס ברכה עם חתולים (נו, איך לא?) וכתבתי כמה דברים שרציתי לומר לו. בגלל שאני קצת פדנטית, חשבתי על זה שלא יהיה לו משג איך לשים את סיכת העניבה אז אפילו צרפתי הוראות.. וגם המטפחת היתה סיפור- לא היתה להם בחנות מטפחת בצבע של העניבה, חזרנו כעבור חודש ועדיין לא הייתה. אז לקחתי את העניבה לנחלת בינימין, עברתי בין חנויות הבדים השונות, עד שמצאתי, נדמה לי בהולנדר בד מבריק בצבע די דומה ולקחתי אותו. בבית ישבתי עם סרטונים מיוטיוב בשביל להבין את עושים את הקיפול ואז פשוט סידרתי לו אותה בכיס. סה"כ נראה לי שיצא לא רע..


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

המפגש 
תכננו לצאת לצילומים בסביבות 14:30, אבל ליאו התעכב עם האלכוהול כי לא חישבנו טוב את הזמנים והגיע למפגש עייף ולחוץ.. זה ממש עצוב כי לא ככה זה אמור היה להיות. אני התרגשתי מאוד וחיכיתי ממש קוצר רוח.. הוא נכנס והיה בהלם..עד היום אני מזכירה לו שהוא לא אמר לי שאני יפה..


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## shiransw (21/1/12)

גם אני אצל רועי! 
ראיתי ששמת תחרה מהשמלה על השיער, גם לי הוא המליץ את זה זה נראה ממש טוב! שמת תחרה משני הצדדים או רק מצד אחד? נ.ב אם אפשר לשאול מאיפה העגילים? אני מחפשת עגילים כמו שלך ולא מוצאת...


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

אם ככה, את מסודרת! 
שמנו חלק מהתחרה על השיער,  בזמנו ואדים ביקש ממני לשאול את רועי באיזה אורך הוא רוצה את האפליקציה... ביום של החתונה קיצצנו חלק כי ואדים נתן לנו אפליקציה גדולה יותר בכוונה כדי שיהיה מקום למשחק. התחרה הייתה רק מצד אחד.. בצד שהפוך לפוני.. ולגבי העגילים והצמיד.. הם מואדים, אין לי מושג מאיפה הוא קנה אותם, אבל גם אני מאוד מאוד אהבתי אותם!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

הפסקה קלה.. עייפתי


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

הצלם- או למה צריך להקשיב לאינסטינקטים שלנו 
הצלם היה סיני קורן, שלא מוכר כאן בפורום, אבל אנחנו הכרנו אותו. אז קודם כל, חשוב לי להדגיש משהו- הצלם שלקחנו הוא מקצוען אמיתי. הכרנו אותו כי הוא צילם את החתונה של אח של ליאו ושל בת דודה שלו ואהבנו את הצילום. ידענו שהוא יעשה את העבודה שלו על הצד הכי טוב שהוא יכול. אבל- סגנון הצילום שאני וליאו אוהבים הוא סגנון יותר דוקומנטרי, או כמו שהוגדר פה פעם "צלמים אורבים". כלומר צילום יותר אמיתי, פחות מבוים שתופס רגעים מיוחדים. הגענו אליו הביתה לפגישה, ואחרי שעה של צפיה בתמונות רציתי לקום וללכת. ואז הוא הביא תמונות שהוא צילם בחתונה קצת אחרת וזה מה שרציתי. סיכמנו איתו שהוא יביא צלם סטילס נוסף כדי לפנות לו זמן לאותם צילומים דוקומנטריים, קיבלנו ממנו מחיר מעולה בגלל היכרות העבר ואחרי התלבטות קצרה בחרנו בו. ראינו גם את רן שיינברגר המקסים אבל חששנו קצת שהצילומים יהיו קצת יותר מדי דוקו והחלטנו שלא לבחור בו. לאורך כל החצי שנה שעברה מאז שסגרנו איתו ועד החתונה עניין הצילום הדאיג אותי, הרגשתי שלא עשינו בחירה נכונה וכל הזמן סילקתי את המחשבה הזו. היום אני מאוד כועסת על עצמי שלא התעקשתי על זה, למרות שידעתי שהאינסטינקטים שלי לא מטעים אותי בדרך כלל. ביום החתונה היינו בלחץ של זמן בגלל העיכוב וסיני מאוד רצה שנצטלם בשוק הפשפשים, אז למרות שהיינו בלחץ של זמן והיינו בנמל ובמלון אלכסנדר היפייפה, במקום לומר: אוקי, אנחנו לחוצים בזמן בואו נצטלם כאן ונזרום עם זה, כמו שהוא אמר יום לפני כשדיברתי איתו בטלפון, הוא התעקש שנוסעים לשוק. לא התווכחנו וכשהגענו לשוק והתחילו הצילומים פשוט התרוצצנו ממקום למקום כדי לעשות תמונות. אני ממש לא נהנתי מזה. בשלב כלשהו אמרתי לו שהוא מלחיץ אותי ושממש לא כיף לי, והוא ענה שהוא חייב לזרז אותנו כדי שיצאו תמונות טובות. הלוקיישן הבא היה המזח ליד יפו ליד פארק צ'רלס קלור. אמנם יצאו תמונות יפות, אבל נכנסנו לחול עם גרביונים ונעליים, היה פשוט קפוא ואחרי 10 דקות עבר לי כל הכיף של היום הזה. כשהצילומים הסתיימו היה לנו קר, היה לי מלא חול בנעליים ובעיקר לא היה לנו מצב רוח. אני לא מהמתפנקות, אבל חול + נעליים סגורות= שפשופים ולי היה עוד ערב שלם להעביר על הרגליים. לשני הזוגות במשפחה שהוא צילם ממש לא היו חוויות כאלה, אבל ככה זה כשאתה לוקח צלם שעושה משהו מסוים ואומר לו לעשות משהו אחר. כשהוא היה בלחץ הוא חזר למה שהוא יודע ומכיר. כאן לדעתי היה הדבר היחיד שבחרנו לא נכון. כשקיבלנו את התמונות פשוט בכיתי. לא כי הן לא יפות, אלא כי הן נראות מבוימות ובעיני זה נורא. נכון, באירוע עצמו היו תמונות של "רגעים"- לא הרבה אבל היו. במקדימים היה לי ממש קשה לבחור תמונות שאני אוהבת. אני מעלה את אלו שבררתי מכל התמונות ועד היום כואב לי להסתכל על חלקן. זה נשמע שאני מגזימה, ואולי זה באמת ככה, אבל בעיני בעוד 20 שנה זה מה שאנחנו נראה לילדים שלנו ואני מרגישה שהאהבה העצומה שיש ביננו פשוט לא עברה בתמונות וזה בעיקר מה שמפריע לי.


----------



## miki214 (22/1/12)

אני יודעת שעכשיו זה כבר לא יעזור אבל לבנות אח 
בקיצר, אני יכולה להגיד לך בתור אחת שליוותי מספר רב של חברות לכולן זה קורה! כל מי שמתכננת "לוקיישנים" לצילומי חוץ זה בעייתי, כי הלו"ז תמיד לא בזמן ותמיד יוצאים באיחור ואז אתה במרדף אחריי הזמן והלוקיישן. הפיתרון בעיני זה להיות ספונטנים ולהיעזר בלוקיישן שבקרבת מקום, תכלס יכולתם להצטלם במלון ובאזור הנמל וזה היה מספיק יפה. אנחנו למשל מתכננים להצטלם בבית ובגינה ליד ולא לטרטר את עצמנו לתל אביב ובטח שלא לפקקים שלה


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

מסכימה 
אמנם עוד לא התחתנתי, אבל אני ממש מסכימה עם זה שכל לוקיישן בסוף יוצא יפה בתמונות, ושרצוי להיות גם קצת ספונטניים בהתאם ללו"ז ולמזג האוויר. סיפרתי לחברה בעבודה שאנחנו מתכננים להתחתן בהרצליה (ברחוב), ושאני ממש אוהבת צילומים אורבניים כמו שאחותי לדוגמא הצטלמה בתל אביב. החברה אמרה שאי אפשר להשוות בין תל אביב להרצליה, אבל הסברתי לה שבתכלס אין כזה הבדל, כי כל היופי הוא בתמונות הפשוטות כמו שרואים את הזוג יושב בתחנת אוטובוס, או עובר את הכביש במעבר חצייה. אני מתה על תמונות בסגנון הזה! אחותי ובעלה גם הצטלמו בבית התל אביב המתפורר שלהם וזה יצא מהמם. בקיצור, כל לוקיישן יכול להיות מהמם ומיוחד כשהדוגמנים הם חתן וכלה וכשמדובר כמובן בצלם טוב ואיכותי.


----------



## miki214 (22/1/12)

אוויי איזה חברה מעצבנת 
האמת שבעיני יש משהו מאוד יפה ברחוב בהרצליה, למשל יותר נקי  ויותר ירוק. איך אני שונאת את כל היפות נפש האלה שאומרים להן משהו ואז אומרות שמקום אחר יותר יפה (למרות שלפעמיים גם אני חוטאת בזה לפעמיים חחחחח)


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

כן, כל הזמן יש תגובות כאלה... 
את יודעת איך זה, בכל דבר בחיים ובמיוחד במה שקשור לחתונה תמיד יש את אלה שיתעקשו לבאס אותך. וכן, מודה שגם אני חוטאת בזה לפעמים מבלי לשים לב, אבל אני נורא משתדלת שלא ליפול למקום הזה ולתת כבוד לרצון של כל אחת בחתונתה. וגם בעיניי הרחוב בהרצליה מאוד יפה! במיוחד סוקולוב, שיפצו אותו לפני כ-3-4 שנים ובעיניי יש בו משהו כמעט אירופאי, עם מדרכה רחבה והרבה ירוק, כמו שכתבת. זה מזכיר לי שנתתי הזמנה לחברה אחת לפני כמה ימים, והיא שאלה אם אני מזמינה מישהי אחרת (מישהי שהייתה מורה שלנו לריקוד במשך הרבה שנים), ואמרתי לה שכן, שאני מתכוונת להזמין אותה, ושזה ישמח אותי מאוד אם היא תגיע (למדנו אצלה כמעט 10 שנים). אז החברה אמרה שלדעתה אותה מורה לא תבוא, שהיא לא תרגיש בנוח וכ"ו וכ"ו. אני לא מבינה למה היא הרגישה צורך להגיד דבר כזה, ואם ההיא דווקא כן תרגיש בנוח וכן תבוא? למה לבאס מראש? אבל בעצם מדובר בבחורה שתמיד אוהבת לבאס ולהציג את הצדדים הפסימיים בכל דבר, אז זה לא ממש מפתיע...


----------



## miki214 (22/1/12)

פתאום את מזכירה לי קטע שהיה לפניי שלוש שנים 
אני זוכרת את עצמי ברחוב הרצל, קונה לעצמי מיטה ומישהו מהעבודה שלי מתקשר אליי ואני מספרת לו מתוך אושר שאני קונה מיטה ואני עובדת לדירה בהוד השרון (ליד העבודה) וגם הוא גר בהוד השרון. את יודעת מה הוא אמר? אם את עוברת להוד השרון את לנצח תשארי רווקה! יש לציין שתוך שנה ומשהו מהמעבר היכרתי את בן זוגי המדהים, שעוד 3 שבועות בדיוק אנחנו מתחתנים!


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

לגמרי הזוי... 
מה הקשר בין הוד השרון לרווקות? אני עוד איכשהו יכולה להבין את אלה שאומרים שמי שעובר לתל אביב יישאר רווק עוד הרבה זמן, למרות שגם זו שטות, אחותי הכירה את בעלה כשהיא גרה בתל אביב ובערך חודש אחרי שהוא עבר לתל אביב מהפריפריה. תמיד יש אנשים "נשמות". כנראה שמילת המפתח היא - לסנן


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

אנשים אומרים מלא דברים מטומטמים 
לדוגמא, כל הנשמות הטובות שאמרו לי שאם הוא לא הציע לי נישואין עד אותו רגע, בטח משהו לא בסדר ושאם לא אלחץ עליו להציע לי ו/או אציב לו אולטימטום, הקשר שלנו יתמסמס כי ימאס לו ממני והוא יקח אותי כמובן מאליו... כמובן שהכל נאמר מתוך אכפתיות ודאגה כנה... כמובן שכשאמרתי שאני לא מתכננת להציב אולטימום כי בעיני זה לא מתכון לחיי נישואין מאושרים קיבלתי מבט של "אוח... כמה שאת תמימה...". היום, לא רק שאני נשואה ומאושרת, אלא גם שאני מאושרת שהחתונה קרתה מתי שהיא קרתה ולא קודם לכן! כשזה קרה שנינו היינו מוכנים ובשלים וככה גם ניגשנו לנושא של ארגון החתונה... (לפחות לפי תחושתי...)


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

אויש 
אולטימטום זה הדבר הכי רע שאפשר לעשות. מישהי באמת רוצה שבן הזוג שלה יציע לה נישואין רק כי הוא מרגיש שאין לו ברירה? אצלנו אגב היה עניין הפוך. כשהתחלנו לצאת, והכל הלך ממש ממש מהר, אז בהתחלה היינו די פומביים בפייסבוק (בעיקר באשמתו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), וסופר קיטשיים. אז כמובן שגם אז היו כמה "נשמות" שטענו שאנחנו ממהרים מדי, ושאנחנו עושים טעות, ושכמו שזה מתחיל מהר זה ייגמר מהר ואנחנו נתחרט. מעניין שדווקא אחרי שהתארסנו (אחרי חצי שנה), פתאום כבר לא ממש שמעתי את הקולות האלה. לפני האירוסין שמעתי סביבי הרבה דעות של "מי מתחתן בגיל הזה? זה בטוח גירושין בגיל 30!", אבל כשהייתה לי טבעת על היד כבר לא העזו להגיד לי את זה. אני בטוחה שהרבה עדיין חשבו שאנחנו ממהרים, אבל הפעם קיבלו שכל וסתמו את הפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יודעים מה טוב להם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

אחד הדברים הגרועים שאפשר לעשות 
זה לתת אולטימטום לחתונה. אגב, אותן נשמות טובות אמרו לי שלהן הצבת האולטימטום עבדה... אבל משום מה לא נראה לי שזה דוגמא ומופת לחיי נישואין מאושרים... אין חוקים באהבה- חתונה יכולה לבוא מהר והיא יכולה לבוא בקצב איטי יותר- ובאף אחד מהמקרים זה לא ערובה להצלחה וגם לא ערובה לכישלון. הזוג הוא זה שאחראי למידת ההצלחה של הזוגיות שלו ולא קצב התקדמות העניינים...


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

מסכימה לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וכן, תמיד ימהרו לחלק עצות בכל תחומי החיים, אבל רצוי לבדוק קודם איך זה עובד אצל אותם יועצים. נראה לי שלרוב דווקא הממורמרים ממהרים לחלק עצות כי הם רוצים שכולם יהיו ממורמרים כמוהם


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

על איזה גיל מדובר שאנשים אומרים את זה? 
בהמשך כתבת שאת בת 26 וזה גיל סביר לגמרי.. על מה אנשים מדברים...?! ובכלל, לא מצליחה להבין את ה"נשמות הטובות" האלה, שמרגישות צורך לציין דברים שסתם מבאסים..


----------



## fluppster (23/1/12)

תתפלאי.... 
יש אנשים שחושבים שגיל 26 זה גיל מוקדם מדי לנישואין. במיוחד כשמדובר במקרים כמו שלי, עם אירוסין מהירים. אם הייתי בת 30+ אף אחד לא היה מתפלא שאני מתארסת אחרי חצי שנה. אז אמנם שמחתי שחסכו ממני דיבורים כאלה אחרי האירוסין, אבל זה היה לא נעים גם לשמוע את זה לפני, כשסיפרתי שאנחנו מאוד רציניים בקשר ומדברים כבר על חתונה... בואי נגיד שנרגעתי מאוד כשדווקא אמא שלי אמרה שאין גיל לדברים האלה, ושכל אחד יודע מתי הזמן המתאים בשבילו להתמסד. אז אמנם לאחר מכן היא הופתעה כשהתארסנו, אבל מאוד פרגנה ומאוד שמחה עבורי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תביני, אני מגיעה ממשפחה פולנית, אצלנו כולם התחתנו בגיל 30 וצפונה....


----------



## miki214 (23/1/12)

כמה זמן הייתם ביחד שאנשים נדחפו לכם ככה?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/1/12)

חמש שנים... פרק זמן סביר מאד 
במיוחד שכשהכרנו הוא היה בן 25 ואני הייתי בת 21. מי חושב על חתונה בגיל 21... אז עברו כמה שנים, היינו ביחד, ראינו שאנחנו מסתדרים אבל רצינו להתבסס קצת כלכלית ומבחינת קריירה לפני החתונה... היום הוא בן 30 ואני בת 26... אני מרגישה שהבשלנו לזה...


----------



## fluppster (23/1/12)

הגיוני ביותר 
גיל 21 זה בהחלט גיל מוקדם לנישואין. זה מובן לגמרי. אגב, בגילנו המופלג של 26, שמתי לב שבקרב הבנות שמתחתנות סביבי קורה בד"כ אחד משניים: או שהן מתארסות אחרי זמן מאוד קצר, או אחרי זמן מאוד ארוך (5-6 שנים). זה מעין גיל כזה, שבו רוב הבנות כבר יודעות מה הן רוצות (הבנים פחות, למרות שאני דווקא מצאתי לי "צ'ונג" בן 25... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). אז או שהן התחילו לצאת עם בן זוגן לפני הרבה הרבה זמן ומרגישות מוכנות למחויבות, או שהן רק הכירו מישהו וכבר מוכנות למחויבות. אני הייתי עם החבר הראשון שלי במשך 5 וחצי שנים, עד גיל 23. כמעט התארסנו. ועם בעלי לעתיד המאוד קרוב התארסתי אחרי חצי שנה. שני הקשרים היו קשרים מדהימים, אבל זה הכל עניין של טיימינג, באיזה גיל ובאיזה בשלות נפשית ופיזית את מכירה את בן זוגך.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/1/12)

זה נכון שזה ממש עניין של טיימינג... 
וגם אני בת 26, כך שאני מבינה את ההרגשה...


----------



## miki214 (23/1/12)

את לגמריי צודקת!!!


----------



## ayala221 (24/1/12)

אני ממש מסכימה 
אני דווקא יותר אוהבת את הלוקיישנים הכאילו מכוערים מאשר את המקומות "היפים". אנחנו גרים ליד שוק הכרמל וכשץיכננתי להתארגן בבית רציתי להצטלם בשוק. אבל בסוף אני מתארגנת בנווה צדק. אני ממש אוהבת תמונות ברחוב וכאלה ולא משנה איזה רחוב. אחד הצלמים שבדקתי הראה לנו אלבום של זוג שנכנס תוך כדי הצילומים לבית קפה לשתות קםה וזה היה ממש מגניב- כאילו יומיומי אבל חתן וכלה! אני אוהבת ניגודים כאלו.


----------



## fluppster (24/1/12)

זה מהמם 
יש בזה משהו כ"כ לא צפוי, וכמו שאמרת - הניגודיות היא מה שעושה את התמונות. לאחותי הייתה תמונה אחת קורעת מצחוק, כשהם הצטלמו בדירה שלהם - היא הצטלמה יושבת בשירותים (מבוים, מן הסתם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) עם מגזין פתוח על הברכיים, מסתכלת למעלה לצלם שעומד מעליה ומחייכת. אחת התמונות המקסימות בעיניי! מתה על תמונות כאלה, עם טוויסט. אנחנו מתכננים כנראה להצטלם בין היתר בפאב שבו הכרנו (ובו גם חגגנו את אירוסינו) - אנחנו נבקש מהבעלים לפתוח אותו במיוחד לחצי שעה בזמן הצילומים המקדימים שלנו, מקווה שיסכים (מיודדים איתו, אז יש סיכוי). נראה לי שזה ייצא ממש יפה, לראות חתן וכלה יושבים על הבר בפאב אפלולי עם כוסות בירה ביד


----------



## FalseAngel (24/1/12)

ענק! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אגב, ראיתי תמונו של כמה זוגות מפאבים וזה יפייפה בעיני!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

מאד מסכימה!!! 
לפני החתונה היו לי מלא רעיונות למקומות שאני רוצה להצטלם בהם. רציתי להצטלם בדירה שלנו (אבל זה קצת סיפור עם חניה ופקקים בתוך תל אביב), רציתי לבחור כמה לוקיישנים בתל אביב שמשמעותיים לנו (אבל לעשות סיור לוקיישנים בשביל לצלם בכל פעם כמה תמונות יגזול הרבה זמן) ורציתי גם תמונות בטבע. הבנתי שאני פשוט צריכה לוותר ולהתמקד. גם הצלם מאד מיקד אותי ובסוף סיכמנו שנצטלם בים ליד המלון - מה שיצא מאד נוח ויש לנו משם כמה תמונות יפות, ואז ניסע למקום ליד פארק הירקון שיש בו טבע ופינות חמד קטנות ונצטלם שם. אם יהיה מקום בדרך לגן האירועים - נעצור ספונטנית בדרך. בדיעבד, ככל שזה קצת ביאס אותי שאין לי כל כך תמונות אורבניות - לנו יצא נוח יותר להצטלם איפה שהצטלמנו ובהתחשב בזה שהייתה לנו נסיעה ארוכה לגן האירועים מיצינו באופן המקסימאלי את מה שהיה אפשר מאותו היום בלי להיות בלחץ של זמן. גם הצלם חזר והדגיש שחשוב להיות ממוקדים - לבחור לוקיישן מרכזי ולזרום איתו.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/1/12)

רוצה להגיד לך כמה מילים... 
קודם כל, אני מבינה אותך לגמרי לגבי תמונות מבויימות, ואני גם מעדיפה שלא יהיו לי כאלו באלבום. אז קראתי את מה שכתבת, ואז ראיתי את התמונות. ותשמעי - זה באמת לא נורא! נכון שרואים קצת "העמדות", אבל בשורה התחתונה שניכם נראים מדהים ורואים שאתם מאוד מאוהבים. התמונות שהעלית דווקא מאוד מוצלחות בעיניי. מצד שני, קשה להתווכח עם הרגשה סובייקטיבית. אם זה מאוד מפריע לך, אתם תמיד יכולים לפנות בוקר/אחרה"צ, להתלבש יפה, להתאפר וללכת להצטלם. גם אתם כבר יודעים מה אתם לא רוצים, וגם לא יהיה את הלחץ של יום החתונה. אני לא חושבת שהתמונות רעות, באמת. אבל אם זה מפריע לך את תמיד יכולה לעשות עוד סשן. אני גם יודעת שיש זוגות שעושים את המקדימים לא ביום החתונה אלא לפני/אחרי. עם איפור וחליפה ושמלת כלה והכל. אני פחות אוהבת את זה, אבל גם זו אופציה. בכל מקרה, אפשר גם "סתם" להצטלם, בלי שמלת כלה (אבל כן לסדר שיער ואיפור וכו') ולהראות לילדים את האלבום הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז תתעודדי, זה לא נורא. סה"כ התמונות יפות, אתם יפים, מה יכול להיות רע? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואת מאוד מאוד (!!!) יפה


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

תודה יקירתי.. 
האמת שאחרי שקיבלנו את התמונות די שקלתי משהו כזה.. אבל לא חשבתי שלאוניד יזרום איתי על זה.. ובכל מקרה זה לא יהיה אותו הדבר. לא נורא, לברית/ בריתה אני כבר יודעת את מי אני רוצה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה בובה על נסיונות העידוד, והאמת שהתגובות שלכן בפורום ממש הרגיעו אותי..


----------



## יום וליל (22/1/12)

אחרי שנה בערך מפסיקים לחשוב על זה 
הדבר היחיד שאני יכולה להגיד לך זה שתזכרי את הדבר הזה ןבפעם הבאה תקשיבי לקול הפנימי, אני תמיד צוחקת על זה שאני מקשיבה לבטן שלי, הא גדולה ולכן תמיד צודקת, התמונות יפות, נכון שהן לא הסגנון שרצית, אבל זה מה שיש. אני לקחתי את רן , היתי מרוד מרוצה, ועדיין כשקיבלתי את התמונות הצטערתי שלא לקחתי עוד צלם סטילס, שלא הלכנו לפארק ליד הבית של ההורים שלי, שלא הצטלמתי יותר עם המשפחה, שלא עשינו תמונות משפחתיות גדולות. בקיצור המסקנה היא שתמיד יש דברים שפתאום שמנו לב שלא יצאו כמו שרצינו. אני בונה על זה שכשיהיו לי ילדים אני אעשה איתם צילומים אומנותיים ואקח את רן איתי לפארק ואז יהיו לי מלא תמונות משם.


----------



## תמרה פה (22/1/12)

כמה מוזמנים היו לכם? 
גם אנחנו סגרנו עם רן והוא המליץ לא לקחת צלם נוסף (200 מוזמנים), אבל אני חוששת שאתחרט על כך ..


----------



## יום וליל (22/1/12)

כשסגרנו עם רן היו לנו 250 
יומיים לפני החתונה היו לנו 370 איש, חשוב לי לציין שרק אנחנו האשמים (יותר נכון ההורים שלנו) יצאו 1300 תמונות מדהימות, אנחנו מופיעים כמעט בכולן, פשוט לדעתי היו יכולות להיות עוד תמונות של המשפחה, ומצד שני תמיד יכול להיות עוד משהו...


----------



## תמרה פה (22/1/12)

תודה (-:


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

לגמרי.. 
זה באמת הלקח שלקחתי מהסיפור הזה. וגם אני בונה על משהו כזה..


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

ויוצאים למקדימים


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

זו דוגמא לביום...


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

אחת התמונות האהובות עלי


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

באמת תמונה מדהימה. יפהפיים!!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## sleep10 (21/1/12)

אני חייבת לציין שאתם נראים באמת רגועים 
ומאוהבים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקסים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/1/12)

בתמונה הזו האהבה שלכם ממש יוצאת מהתמונה... 
אני מבינה את הבעיה שלך עם תמונות מבוימות (גם אני לא אוהבת) אבל יש לך כאן כמה תמונות - והתמונה הזו במיוחד, שהאהבה שלכם ממש יוצאת מהתמונה!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

אחרונה מהשוק


----------



## miki214 (22/1/12)

תמונה מדהימה!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

על המזח


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)




----------



## Lana678 (22/1/12)

אליפות!!!


----------



## elin86 (22/1/12)

איזו תמונה מיוחדת!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

אם רק ייתן יודעות מה עבר לי בראש... 
"אוי אלוהי, עד מתי..."


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (21/1/12)

אני לא יודעת אם זה ינחם אותך.. 
אבל כשמסתכלים על הפנים שלכם ממש רואים שאתם מאוהבים! אני לגמרי מבינה את הכוונות שלך, אבל הרשי לי להרגיע אותך- האהבה שלכם עברה דרך העיניים והמבטים גם מעבר לביום ולתפאורה, זה בטח אומר שהיא ממש גדולה ומיוחדת! מלא מזל טוב! את כלה יפיפיה


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

תודה! 
האמת שזה קצת מנחם, כי כשמישהו שלא מכיר אותנו אומר את זה, אני מניחה שזה כנראה באמת עבר בתמונות.. תודה


----------



## רותושתוש (21/1/12)

גם אני מיד חשתי באהבה ביניכם למרות הביום..


----------



## shira3121 (22/1/12)

מצטרפת לשאר 
התמונות שלכם יפות ורואים טוב מאוד את האהבה שלכם.


----------



## fluppster (22/1/12)

מסכימה. תמונות פשוט מקסימות!


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

זר כלה 
את הזר הזמנתי דרך קופון שקניתי לגינה של סבתא חנה. הוא עלה 100 ש"ח ואני שמחה שלא הוצאתי עליו שקל יותר. הזר הורכב מליזיאנטוסים לבנים וסגולים כהים, בהתאמה לעניבה של ליאו. בכלל, שנינו מאוד אוהבים סגול, כך שהצבע התאים בדיוק. קישוט רכב ובוטניר לחתן ולאבות הזמנן באואזיס בדיזנגוף. הקישוט עלה 150 ש"ח והיה בסדר גמור. הבוטנירים עלו 10 שח ליחידה, אבל הם נשברו די מהר, כנראה בגלל שהיא לא הכניסה לתוכן חוט מתכת כדי לחזק את הראש. לחופה זה הספיק ואחר כך.. למי אכפת?


----------



## FalseAngel (21/1/12)

קישוט הרכב


----------



## חובבת חוק (22/1/12)

תקשיבי לי חמודה 
הייתם מהממים והאהבה ביניכם עברה לחלוטין בתמונות, אז תחייכי כי יש לך סיבה. באמת, הכל נראה מושלם! בהזדמנותל זו...שאלה קטנה לי אליך, שאלה של כלה לחוצה לפני חתונה. גם לי יש שיער דק וגם אני הולכת לעשות תוספות (עוד שבוע וחצי!!! אני בלחץ), והצלם שלנו רוצה לקחת אותנו באיזשהו שלב לים להצטלם ואני פשוט נגד זה כי... א. אני לא אוהבת ים. לא בחורה של ים. ב. לא בחורה שם חול. ג. קור בים לא ממש מתאים לי. ד. השיער...השיער הדק שלך, עם התוספות, החזיק מעמד, אבל באמת החזיק מעמד כאילו לא היה בים כלל? כי זה הפחד שלי. השיער שלי מכל שינוי של מזג אוויר מתהפך ומשתנה בגלל שהוא כ"כ דק, איך היה אצלך? האם השיער שלך אחרי הצילומים בים נראה כאילו עבר עליו לחות? האם הצטערת על כך?


----------



## miki214 (22/1/12)

אני באמת שלא מבינה... 
אם את לא רוצה ים תתעקשי שאת לא רוצה ים. את הכלה, זו חתונה שלך ואת משלמת לו כסף ולא הפוך. יש מספיק לוקיישנים מדהימים!!! שזה ים ואפשר להצטלמם, השלב הזה לא אמור להיות עינוי אלא כייף! מה את דוגמנית של ויקטוריה סיקריט שצריכה להצטלם עם בגד ים באמצע עונת החורף?


----------



## יום וליל (22/1/12)

היא כבר אחרי החתונה 
להגיד לה להתעקש זה מיותר, להגיד לה שהיא הכלה והיא קובעת גם מיותר, אניל א יודעת אם את לפני החתונה או אחרי אבל בלחץ החתונה את לא זוכרת להתעקש ושאת הכלה, את רק רוצה להספיק כמה שיותר ויוצאת מנקודת הנחה שבחרת ספקים שאת סומכת עליהם.


----------



## miki214 (22/1/12)

אני 3 שבועות לפניי 
ולא באתי אלייה בטענות, אמרתי שבנות אחרות צריכות ללמוד מהמקרה שלה. להיפך אמרתי שמה שלה קרה, קורה להרבה בנות. במבחן התוצאה התמונות יצאו מדהימות! אני אישית לא מאמינה בתיזוזים ביום החתונה ולהגיע עם הלשון בחוץ לאולם. אבל כמובן שכל אחת תעשה מה שהיא רואה לנכון


----------



## יום וליל (22/1/12)

אני מסכימה איתך לחלוטין 
אני רק חושבת שהיה אפשר לרשום את זה בפחות תקיפות, מנסיון שלי (אומנם רק חתונה אחת אבל מספיק) ואני עוד היתי כלה רגועה שהיה לה המון זמן והספקנו לנוח שעה לפני החתונה באולם, היום הזה מאוד מלחיץ, את מנסה גם להישאר רגועה, לא להתעצבן כדי לא להגיע לאולם עצבנית, וגם מנסה להנות מכל התהליך, זה לא פשוט. את אומרת משהו (לדוגמא - אני רוצה להצטלם פה ליד הבית) הצלם אומר משהו אחר (לא, עדיף לנסוע לקזחסטן, התמונות שם יוצאות נהדר) ופתאום את מוצאת את עצמך בבוץ בקזחסטן תחת גשם שוטף וילדים קטנים עם נזלת (הם מצטלמים נהדר,  מוסיפים מצע לתמונה) את זורמת, כי אין ברירה, כי הוא יודע מה הוא עושה, כי את משלמת לו הון כדי להוביל את הצילומים. התמונות יצאו באמת מדהים, הצלם הוציא אותי (ואת החתן כמובן) מדהים, אבל זה היה מעייף, וקר, ובוץ (והיתי גם רעבה למרות שאומרים לך שאת לא רעבה ביום הזה - אל תאמיני) אבל זרמתי בגבורה והכל למען המטרה הסופית שאותה את רואה רק אחרי החתונה...


----------



## miki214 (22/1/12)

אצלנו 
מראש ידענו שאנחנו לא בקטע של צילומים ובטח שלא נווה צדק, נמל, הירקון ורבתי. בחרנו מראש צלמת שאמרנו לה שזה מה שאנחנו רוצים. להצטלם בבית ומקסימום לטבע טיפה להצטלם בגינה ליד. לא לסוע לשום מקום ושום בטיח. אני יודעת שאנחנו הם היוצאי דופן כי רוב הכלות רוצות את ה"לוקיישנים", אולי זה עניין של גיל או ניסיון חיים של יותר מדיי חתונות וליוו ששנינו היינו. ואנחנו הכי מנסים ללמוד לקחים מטעויות של חברים שלנו.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/1/12)

קרעת אותי מצחוק עם קזחסטן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נו, לפחות יצאו תמונות יפות....


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

גם אותי


----------



## חובבת חוק (22/1/12)

אני לא אחרי החתונה, אני שבוע וחצי לפניה 
לא שאלתי את זה סתם כי בא לי, שאלתי כי בעוד שבוע וחצי אני הולכת להצטלם בים ככל הנראה, בניגוד לרצוני. אבל אתן יודעות מה? אתן צודקות. זו החתונה לשי, וזו המזכרת שלי ואני לא אצטלם בים !


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

That's the spirit 
ואם זה ממש מטריד אותך, דברי איתו אפילו 10 פעמים עד שהוא יבין... זה יום החתונה שלך, שאמור להיות רגוע וכיפי, ואם יש משהו שמעיק עליך ושהמחשבה עליו מעיקה עליך, אז לטעמי אין שום סיבה שזה יעיק עליך ביום החתונה. הכי חשוב זה לדבר עם הצלם הזה מראש באסרטיביות ולהגיד לו שיהיה ערוך ומוכן ללוקיישן X שאת רוצה. תכיני אותו לזה מראש, תארגני את הלו"ז לפי זה שלא מצטלמים בים וגם אם באותו יום תזרמו ללוקיישן אחר- יש מספיק מקומות להצטלם בהם שהם לא חוף הים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בטוחה שבסוף יצא מהמם!


----------



## חובבת חוק (22/1/12)

טנקס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שמחה שהארתן לי את העיניים להתעקש על מה שטוב לי ! ולא רק לצלם עצמו.


----------



## יום וליל (23/1/12)

אם את יודעת מראש שאת לא רוצה אל תעשי את זה 
אני התכונתי לזה שביום החתונה קשה להתנגד להחלטות לפני את חייבת לעמוד על שלך כדי למנוע אכזבה ועצבים ביום החתונה. הצלם אמור להיות בראש שלכם, לא הפוך.


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

נכון.. 
את ממש לא במצב של להתווכח עם הצלם ביום הזה..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

הצלם אמור להציע לך כמה חלופות 
ולתת לך אפשרות לבחור ביניהן. אם ים לא עושה לך את זה, אין סיבה שתצלטמו בים - זו המזכרת שלכם מיום החתונה והצלם צריך להיות קשוב לרצון שלכם. מציעה שתדברי איתו ותשאלי אותו מה הוא יכול להציע חוץ מים. תגידי לו פשוט שזה לא מתאים לך... ממליצה לבוא עם רעיון ללוקיישן אחר שאת רוצה מראש ולהגיד לו - שם אני רוצה להצטלם...


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

תשובות 
השיער נראה בסדר גמור אחרי הצילומים חוץ מהתלתל בפוני שטיפה התפרק.. אבל גילגלתי אותו חזרה, והכל היה בסדר. מבינה אותך לגמרי בקטע של הים ואם הייתי יודעת מה מצפה לי הייתי מסרבת בתוקף.. אבל ביום החתונה את לא במצב של לסרב או להתנגד. את סומכת על איש המקצוע ששכרת כי בשביל זה את משלמת לו.. הדבר היחיד שלא הסכמתי  (כי זה היה בתחלה ועוד היה לי כח) זה להצטלם ליד השלט "שאפה" באזור השוק..  ראיתי את התמונה הזו באינספור צילומי חוץ בנווה צדק וממש לא התחשק לי עליה..


----------



## המרחפת (22/1/12)

מחכה להמשך....


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

רבנות 
כדי להקדים תרופה  למכה, הלכנו לעשות אני וליאו הוכחת יהדות הרבה לפני שהיינו צריכים לתוח תיק ברבנות, התכוונו לפתוח ברבנות מסוימת, אבל הייתה סאגה עם הוכחת היהדות שלי ובסוף פתחנו ברבנות חוף השרון. הם היו בסדר גמור למעט פרט אחד קטן והוא ושעדיין לא קיבלנו את תעודת הנישואין שלנו והם לוקחים את הזמן..


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

הדרכת כלה 
את הדרכת הכלה עשיתי בבני ברק אצל מדריכה מטעם "להב". הופניתי אליהם על ידי הרבנות וההדרכה שהייתה אמורה להמשך שעתיים נמשכה שעה בסך הכל. בגדול, זה לא היה נורא. לא הרגשתי שהמדריכה מנסה להחזיר אותי בתשובה, אבל דיברנו על זוגיות, ענייני טהרה, היא ראתה שאני מבינה עניין ולא החזיקה אותי שם יותר מדי. ביננו, אמרתי לה את מה שהיא רצתה לשמוע, לא נכנסתי איתה לנושאי דת יותר מדי כי ראיתי שאם נתחיל אני לא אצא משם תוך שעתיים. אישרה לי לטבול יומיים לפני וזהו. בסך הכל לא נורא.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

מקווה 
לא התלהבתי יותר מדי מכל עניין המקווה. שנה שעברה הייתי עם בת דודה של ליאו במקווה שלה בבת ים, ראיתי שהמקום נקי, הבלניות נחמדות והבנתי שלא בודקים יותר מדי. תיאמתי איתן חודש וחצי מראש כדי להיות ראשונה, כי הנחתי שלא תהייה בעיה עם זה שאטבול יומיים לפני החתונה. הגעתי עם אמא, אחותי וחברה טובה כי לא רציתי לעשות מזה יותר ממה שזה. ביקשתי מאמא להכנס איתי, זה היה קצת מוזר, אבל הרגיש יותר בטוח שהיא הייתה שם. אני לא מחוברת לדת בכלל, מאוד אהבתי תנ"ך בתיכון וגם באופן כללי המסורות היהודיות חשובות לי אבל כל מה שקשור לעניינים דתיים לא מדבר אלי בכלל. ולמרות זאת, בשלב שאחרי נטילת הידים, הבלנית כיסתה לי את הראש והקראתי את התפילה שלפני המקווה התרגשתי. אני זוכרת שהיה בה משהו שובינסטי קצת, כי זו המחשבה שעברה לי בראש, אבל אחר כך היו דברים שבאמת כל אחת מאיתנו רוצה: בריאות, ואושר וילדים ועוד ועוד.. בקיצור, אני לא מתחרטת שטבלתי, כל אחת מאיתנו שעברה צבא והתקלחה במקחלת עם עוד 5 בנות בטירונות יכולה להתסדר עם אי הנעימות הקטנה שכרוכה בזה, אז מזה החשש בנות, אל תדאגו. לגבי המחזור הימים הנקיים, הייתי על גלולות ואף אחד גם לא טרח לבדוק יותר מדי, חוץ מהשאלה האם עשיתי את כל הבדיקות. קטע קצת  לא נעים היה שאני הבנתי שהטבילה לכלה היא בחינם, אבל לא שאלתי. ואז הבלנית באה לאמא שלי ואמרה שהיא צריכה לשלם 70 ש"ח. לי זה היה ממש מוזר, אבל בואו נגיד שאת לא ממש מתכווחת בשלב הזה.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

המקום 
ברגע שנכנסנו לגן הורדים- ידענו שזה זה. הסתובבנו במקום ואמרנו אחד לשני שאנחנו ממש רואים את עצמנו מתחתנים שם. היינו בערך ב 10 אולמות שונים: מועדון התיאטרון, שמיים כחולים, אחוזת טל, מעגלים,האחוזה, טופ דוראן, גאיה, האלה ולבסוף גן הורדים. מבחינת עלות מול תועלת גן ורדים הציע את העסקה הכי טובה. ידענו שאנחנו נתחתן בנובמבר דצמבר בגלל המחירים והם הציעו דיל חורף מאוד משתלם. היו מקומות זולים יותר אבל היו שם  דברים שלא אהבנו.. ובגן פשוט הרגשנו שזה זה. רצינו אירוע מזנונים ולי היה מאוד חשוב שהמקום שנבחר עושה אירועי מזנונים לעיתים תכופות ושהוא מתורגל בזה. אשת המכירות שלנו הייתה עופרה המקסימה ובאמת שמתחילת ההתקשרות עם האולם ועד אחרי ששילמנו על הכל הם היו הכי הכי בעולם. זו הייתה באמת בחירה מצוינת. את דיל החורף שלהם פירקנו כי לא אהבנו את הצלם והדיג'י שהם הציעו וגם את עיצבו החופה בסוף סגרנו מול המעצבת ללא הדיל. במסגרת המיקוח הוצאנו מהם מפל שוקולד לשולחן הקינוחים, ופל בלגי לרחבה (שניהם היו הצלחה מטורפת לדברי האורחים) וביקשנו את האסאדו כתוספת לתפריט המזנונים, למרות שהוא חלק מתפריט ההגשה. אני יודעת שהם משפצים ומעלים מחירים, אבל זוג חברים שלנו שעשו סבב לא קטן של אולמות בחרו בהם למרות עליית המחירים כי עדיין יצא שזה מאוד משתלם. אנחנו מאוד מאוד מאוד ממליצים!


----------



## shiransw (22/1/12)

מי היה מנהל האירוע? 
אפשר עוד פרטים על העיצוב? תודה


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

מנהל האירוע 
שלנו היה אורי, וגם הוא היה מעולה, למיטב ידיעתנו הוא עשה את כל מה שביקשנו.. לגבי העיצוב אני תכף מפרטת..


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

אזור קבלת הפנים


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

עיצוב 
החלטנו ש 2000 ש"ח זה המקסימום שאנחנו מוכנים לשלם על עיצוב. אני אף פעם לא זוכרת מה היה העיצוב שניה אחרי שיצאתי מהחתונה ולכן לא התכוונתי להשקיע בזה יותר מדי. כבר אמרתי שאנחנו שנינו אוהבים סגול, אז בחרנו במפות כסופות עם מפיות סגולות. מבחינת מרכזי שולחן לקחנו את העיצוב הבסיסי שלהם, פמוט גבוה עם נרות ונרות שמנת נמוכים לסירוגין. דיברתי עם המעצבת והבאתי פוטיפורי סגול שנתתי למנהל האירוע והם פזרו על השולחנות. לגבי עיצוב המקום, מאוד אהבתי כשהגענו לבקר את הלפידים שהיו בכניסה, אז הזמנו לפידים, ועוד 10  נרות שיפוזרו לאורך שביל הגישה לחופה. כשהגענו לאולם ראינו שהיו גם נרות על השולחנות בקבלת הפנים, מה שלדברי המעצבת הוא לא חלק מחבילת הבסיס. כנ"ל גם לגבי נרות על השולחנות הנמוכים באזור הספות שליד הבר. זו היתה הפתעה נעימה..


----------



## shiransw (22/1/12)

שולחת לך מסר |מסר|


----------



## ShAmUnA (22/1/12)

איזה כיף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו גם מתחתנים שם.. תמיד כיף לשמוע עוד ועוד ביקורות טובות!! עפרה ואורי באמת מקסימים ובכלל ההתנהלות עם כולם שם מאוד נעימה עיצוב- גם התקציב שלנו לעיצוב מוגבל, אני רואה שיצא יפהפה גם ככה! ורויטל גם כל-כך מקסימה.. שאלה קטנה- ההתנהלות שלכם מול רויטל הייתה דרך המייל? שלחנו לה מייל והיא עוד לא ענתה, אני מקווה שזה בגלל שיש עוד קצת זמן עד לאירוע.. בלי קשר- הייתם באמת מדהימים, את יפהפיה, הרבה מזל-טוב!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

מייל וגם טלפון.. 
עדיף טלפון...


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

החופה 
עיצוב החופה נכלל בתוך 2000 שח של התקציב, לכן הלכנו על עיצוב החופה הכי בסיסי מבין המשודרגים. מאחר ועמודי תאורה היו חלק מהעיצוב המורחב ויתרנו עליהם בשמחה, מה גם שהעדפתי שביל "רך" בלי פינות (של עמודי התאורה) ועציצים ענקיים שיסתירו לאורחים שאשכרה רוצים לראות את החופה.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

חופה מרחוק


----------



## חובבת חוק (22/1/12)

איזה יופי של חופה !


----------



## הכלה מאיה (23/1/12)

זה בסיסי?? זה מדהים!!!!! מושקע בטירוף


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

הבסיסית מבין המשודרגים 
והאמת שכל העסק הזה יחסית היה לא יקר. אמנם החופה תפסה כ80% מהתקציב אבל בגלל שלא רצינו הרבה מעבר זה היה בדיוק מה שצריך


----------



## scarlet moon (25/1/12)

התלבטתי אם 
לקחת את החופה בלי עמודי התאורה או עם, ולגמרי שכנעת אותי לחסוך אותם


----------



## FalseAngel (29/1/12)

שמחה שעזרתי


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

טבעות 
קנינו אותן ביהלומי פירוב, אחרי הטרוף של ג'קסון.. הן ניקנו כחודשיים לפני החתונה,שתיהן היו במידה שלנו ואחרי מיקוח קל קנינו אותן ב 1700 ש"ח. יצא שהמחיר לגרם היה טיפ טיפה יותר גבוה מג'קסון. 3 ימים לפני החתונה שמתי לב שהטבעת שלי גדולה עלי, הלכתי אליהם, הם הקטינו אותה ואמרו שבמידה ולא אוהב אוכל לבחור משהו אחר. שלי בזהב צהוב ושלו בלבן.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

אני מצטערת על ההפסקות..אבל זה לוקח ים זמן.. 
אני חייבת לזוז לישון קצת.. נמשיך מחר..


----------



## Natalila (22/1/12)

נראה מהמם 
ושיהיה במזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אני מסתכלת בתמונות ואני רואה פנים מוכרות. בעלך שירת איתי בבסיס... הוא אחד המקסימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שתדעו רק אושר


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני אשמח לשמוע בפרטי מי את ולמסור לו ד"ש..


----------



## Pixelss (22/1/12)

הלווו כבר הגיע מחר!! 
אני מחכה להמשך


----------



## יום וליל (22/1/12)

גם אני מחכה 
רוצה סיכום ומסקנות! (ועוד תמונות...)


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

מעלה כמה בין הלימודים לעבודה ומקווה לסיים 
את הכל כבר בעבודה..


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

קבלת פנים 
לכל מי שמתלבטת, בנות- אל תתלבטו!  אני מאוד ממליצה להיות בקבלת הפנים. אחרי כמה שעות הצילומים הפחות נעימות שעברו עלינו הגענו לאולם קצת עצובים ובלי מצב רוח. ידענו לאורך כל הדרך שאנחנו הולכים להיות בקבלת הפנים. היה לנו חשוב אכן "לקבל את פני האורחים" והבנו שזו ההזדמנות היחידה שלנו להקדיש כמה דקות גם לאורחים שהגיעו בשבילנו ולא מתכוונים לרקוד ברחבה. מעבר לעניין של לכבד את האורחים זה גם מאוד הרגיע אותי. יצאתי לקבלת הפנים עם חיוך מעושה על השפתיים ועם כל חיבוק, כל "איזה יפים אתם" ו"איזה כיף לראות אתכם כאן!" שנאמרו לנו החיוך הפך יותר ויותר אמיתי. העובדה שהיינו בקבלת הפנים ולא ישבנו בחדר והתבשלנו מלחץ ממש עזרה לנו להרגע. לגבי אפקט ההפתעה שבגללו אנשים מוותרים על שעה וחצי מהאירוע- תאמינו לי האורחים מאוד מופתעים לראות אתכם בקבלת הפנים, כי זה לא כל כך מקובל לצערי ולכן אתן זוכות לשמוע באופן אישי את המחמאות על השיער, האיפור, השמלה ובכלל. ובפן של ההתרגשות- לדברי הרב שלנו אחוזים בודדים מהאורחים ממש רוצים לראות את החופה, הם בדרך כלל האנשים הקרובים שיתרגשו איתכם בכל מקרה.. השאר באים כדי לתת כבוד, אבל לא באמת מעניין אותן הטקס. לכן לפי אותה תיאוריה זה לא ישפיע על האנשים הלא קרובים גם ככה בין אם תהיו בקבלת הפנים ובין אם לאו. להשאר בחדר שעה וחצי מארוע של 5 שעות כדי לרגש את האורחים? נו באמת... את ה-תמונה צילמה חברה מהלימודים שמאוד הופתעה לראות כלה אוכלת בחתונה של עצמה...


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

חתימות ועניינים..


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

רב מחתן 
הרב שלנו היה כבוד הרב יוסף זלמנוביץ, שהוא באמת איש מיוחד במינו. נפגשנו איתו בתקופה של ספירת העומר, בה לא היו חתונות, ישבנו איתו בבית קפה בירושלים ודיברנו על אופי החופה שהיינו רוצים... קיבלנו ממנו שיעורי בית בדמות שאלות שהינו צריכים לענות עליהם ולשלוח אליו... חלק מהשאלות הן שאלות שעונים יחד, כמו איך הכרנו, איך היתה הצעת הנישואין שלנו? חלק שאלות שעונים לחוד או לבד: למה להתחתן? מה המשמעות של הטבעת? ועוד. הוא הציע לנו לענות עליהן תוך כדי ערב רומנטי.. בפועל זה קרה קצת פחות מחודש לפני החתונה על הספה כששני החתולים ביננו.. אבל העובדה שאתם עוצרחם לרגע בתוך טירוף ההכנות וחושבים על הדברים שהוא שואל, זה קטע מדהים. כי זה מזכיר לכם למה התחלתם עם זה בכלל. אני שמעתי את התשובו של ליאו וממש התרגשתי, מאוחר יותר הרב השתמש בחלק מהדברים שליאו אמר במהלך טקס החופה. (ידענו שהוא הולך להשתמש בחלק מהדברים ולכן הוא ביקש לציין דברים שלא נרצה שיאמרו בפני כולם). דבר שאני בטוחה שלא שמעתם על הרבה רבנים זו העובדה שהוא בוחר את הזוגות שאותם הוא מחתן כי זו לא העבודה שלו, אלא הוא עושה את זה בשביל הכיף.. הוא אדם משכיל, נעים ומבחינתנו הוא היה כל מה שרצינו ועוד קצת. הוא הגיע בזמן, אמר לנו שלום בקבלת הפנים, שאל לשלומנו ורגע לפני היציאה לחופה כששנינו היינו בלחץ, הצחיק אותנו והרגיע אותנו מאוד. הקידוש נעשה ביין לבן, לאחר הטקס ההלכתי הבאתי לליאו טבעת (על זה אפרט בהמשך) ורגע לפני שבירת הכוס הוא הזכיר את שני הסבים שלנו שנפטרו. סבא של ליאו נפטר לפני כ 3 שנים וסבא שלי השנה בערב חג הפסח. העניין המדהים היה שהלא רק אנחנו התרגשנו אלא גם העיניים שלו דמעו כשהוא דיבר עליהם..


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

הדבר שלשמו התכנסנו... 
האירוע היה ביום רביעי וקבלת הפנים החלה ב 19:30  מתוך התחשבות בחברים ובמשפחה שמגיעים אחרי העבודה. החופה נקבעה ל 20:30 וסיכמנו שהיא תתחיל ב 20:45. אני לא בטוחה, אבל אני יודעת שב 20:20 ניגש אלי מנהל אירוע ואמר שעוד 10 דקות הם יכרזו לאורחים לגשת לאזור החופה ואז אני אמורה לגשת לחדר להתארגן לקראת החופה. אני זוכרת את זה, כי זכור לי שאמרתי לו "לא... תן לי עוד קצת זמן עם האורחים.." כי קבלת הפנים עפה לי כל כך מהר! אחותי חיכתה לנו בחופה ונכנסנו ליאו עם הוריו ואני עם הורי. אני זוכרת שכשליאו התקרב לאורחים התחילו מחיאות כפיים ושריקות ובערך בשלב הזה עבר לי כל המתח הלחץ שהיה לפני היציאה לחופה, נשמתי עמוק, חייכתי והייתי מוכנה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

גם אצלי זה היה דומה 
מנהל האירוע ניגש אלי כדי להתחיל את החופה ואני רק רציתי שקבלת הפנים תימשך עוד קצת - כי היא הייתה כל כך קצרה...


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

איזה מהר זה עובר? 
הייתי בקבלת הפנים בערך 40 דקות והן הרגישו לי כמו 5! אני באמת חושבת שמי שלא נמצא בקבלת הפנים מ-פ-ס-פ-ס !


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

מסכימה! הזמן טס! 
אם היו נותנים לי להוסיף זמן לחלק מסוים מהחתונה - שלא על חשבון משהו אחר- הייתי מוסיפה עוד חצי שעה לקבלת פנים.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

ליאו עם הוריו 
כאן אפשר לראות את סיכת העניבה, ואת הבוטנירים של הגברים.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

אני עם הורי.. 
זו תמונה מהמגנטים, אבל רואים בה טוב את שילוב הצבעים הסגולים. הזר והבוטניר היו מתוכננים אבל רק אחרי שקיבלנו את התמונות ראינו כמה יפה זה השתלב עם השמלה של אמא.


----------



## shiransw (22/1/12)

בדיוק מה שרציתי להגיד 
כמה יפה זה המוטיב הסגול שחוזר על עצמו!


----------



## scarlet moon (22/1/12)

זאת אמא שלך? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היא נראת כמו אחותך!


----------



## IMphoenix (22/1/12)

לקחת לי את המילים! 
וואו, אפשר להבין מאיפה קיבלת את היופי


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

חחח.. כן היא די צעירה 
ילדה אותי בגיל 21..


----------



## pipidi (22/1/12)

את ואמא שלך פשוט יפיפיות! 
מזל טוב


----------



## shiransw (22/1/12)

אני מסתכלת שוב על התמונה 
ואני מתפעלת מהצמיד שלך! אפשר לשאול מאיפה הוא? תודה מראש!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

הצמיד מואדים...


----------



## elin86 (22/1/12)

וואו איזו יפה אמא שלך! 
נראית ממש צעירה ואתן ממש דומות..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/1/12)

אמא שלך כל כך צעירה ויפה! 
אתן ממש דומות! זה מדהים!


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

מחכה לו... 
בתמונה הזו אפשר לראות את השאל שואדים תפר לי.. העדפתי משהו שנסגר ויושב כמו שצריך מאשר פיסת הבד הרגילה. הוא הוסיף לסוגר את התחרה מהשמלה והייתי מרוצה. לגבי ההינומה, היה לואדים מבחר הינומות שיכולתי לבחור מתוכן, אני העדפתי את הפשוטה בלי תחרה רק עם פס לבן לאורך השוליים


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

מחכה לו


----------



## יום וליל (23/1/12)

לדעתי זו ההינומה המושלמת 
פשוטה ויפה.


----------



## FalseAngel (29/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

הוא בא לפגוש אותי.. 
והרב אמר לו שזה הרגע שבו הוא חייב לשכנע אותי להסכים להכנס איתו לחופה. לי הוא אמר שאני לא זזה מילימטר עד שאני לא שומעת משהו שבאמת גורם לי לרצות ללכת איתו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בקיצור, הקופיף הגיע.. הסתכל עלי, חייך ואמר: "נו מה? נתחתן?"


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

מכסה אותי


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

נכנסים יחד לחופה ברגל ימין


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

גם לי יש תשל"כ! 
כמה זמן חיכיתי כדי לכתוב את זה...


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

שם לי טבעת...


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

וגם אני לו.. 
היה לי מאוד חשוב לומר כמה מילים תחת החופה.. גם כאן לא מצאתי את המילים המתאימות עד שנתקלתי במשהו בפורום. שיניתי את זה קצת, אבל הרגשתי שהמילים האלה מתארות בצורה הכי טובה את מה שאני רוצה לומר לו. רגע לפני היציאה לחופה, הרב שאל אם אני רוצה לומר משהו, אמרתי שכן ואמרתי את המשפט. הוא אמר שזה נשמע יותר מדי כאילו אני מקדשת אותו ולכן ביקש שאחרי הדברים שאומר לו, אגיד גם פסוק... את הפסוק הוא אמר לי בחדר ואחר כך גם בחופה, אבל באמת שאני כבר לא זוכרת מה נאמר שם חוץ מ"את שאהבה נפשי"- אבל זה לא היה המשפט הקבוע שרואים על כל ההזמנות.. "טבעת זו מסמלת את האהבה שיש ביני לבינך ומעידה על כך שאתה בחרת בי וגם אני בך" אחר כך, חברות אמרו לי שהשלב בו התחלתי לדבר היה מה ששבר את מחסום הדמעות..


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

ותמונה עם הכתובה 
את התמונה הזו, תפס דווקא חבר שלנו.. חיפשתי אותה בין כל התמונות של הצלמים, אבל כולם פספסו... אישית, אני ממש אוהבת אותה, יש בה כל כך הרבה אושר!


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

ואנחנו נשואים!


----------



## הילהוגיל (23/1/12)

איך עבר לך כל המתח? 
אני בוכה רק מלקרוא את זה!!!!!! אני בשלב הזה בטח אתעלף לו  אנחנו שוקלים כניסה לא שגרתית לחופה אבל אני מתלבטת אם אני אעמוד בלחץ לעשות כזה דבר ברגע האמת.. וזה דורש הכנות מקדימות וחבל לי לטרטר אנשים להכנות סתם. מצד שני, יש איזה קסם בזה שההורים לוקחים אותך לחופה ו"מוסרים" אותך לחיים חדשים עם בעלך אבל.. לא יודעת אני עדיין מתלבטת מה יותר מתאים.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

ריקודים, אוכל ומה שבינהם


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

אופי האירוע- מזנונים או הגשה? 
לי היה ברור שהאירוע הולך להיות ארוע מזנונים! בגלל שעבדתי בקייטרינג שעשה כמעט תמיד מזנונים מאוד התחברתי לרעיון ולזרימה שאופי ההגשה הזה נותן לאירוע.דיברתי עם ליאו והוא הסכים איתי. להגשה במזנונים יש כמה יתרונות מרכזיים: המגוון, אם לא אהבת את הסטייק תמיד תוכל לגשת ולקחת פרגית, בלי הרגיש לא בנוח להזמין מהמלצרית. אם לא בא לך על התוספת שקיבלת עם המנה אתה יכול לגשת לכל אחד מהעמדות האחרות ולקחת משם. לצמחוניים יש הרבה יותר מה לאכול מאשר שניצל של טבעול. העובדה שאין הפסקות באירוע, שלא משחקים עם האורחים "עוגה עוגה", ושאחרי שכולם אכלו מתחילים במסיבה. האירוע זורם, הדיג'י מעלה את הקצב לאט לאט עד לשיא. ובעיקר שלא צריך לאכול סטייק בשעה 23:00 שזו שעה ממש לא נורמלית מבחינתי לאכול בשר. אמא חששה, היא חשבה שהאורחים לא יבינו את הרעיון הזה, שלמבוגרים לא יהיה מה לאכול כי הם לא יוכלו לגשת לקחת ועוד ועוד. אז דוקא רוב האורחים הגיבו בהתלהבות, וההורים שמעו אחר כך מחמאות על עניין ההגשה, האוכל והמגוון. ולגבי המבוגרים- פתרנו את זה על ידי סיכום מול האולם כבר בשלב חתימת החוזה, ומאוחר יותר מול מנהל הארוע שלמבוגרים שביקשנו תהייה הגשה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/1/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך! 
בהרבה מקומות נותנים היום להצמיד מלצרים לשולחנות של אנשים מבוגרים שיהפכו את האירוע, עבורם לפחות, לאירוע הגשה. גם אני נהנית מזה שאני יכולה לגשת ולקחת קצת מכל דבר. בזמן האחרון באירועי הגשה בכל פעם שבחרתי מנה בסוף התבאסתי עליה ופחות אהבתי את המנה / התיבול. אני אף פעם לא אבקש מהמלצר מנה נוספת - פשוט כי לא נעים לי, וזה מאד מבאס...


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (23/1/12)

מסכימה עם שתיכן 
גם אני מחובבות המזנונים ובעבר כבר פירטתי בפורום למה. לטעמי זה הרבה יותר טוב מכל בחינה שהיא.


----------



## lollapalooza (23/1/12)

זה מאוד מאוד תלוי איך עושים את זה. 
כבר הייתי בחתונות שהתורים לאוכל היו בלתי נסבלים, בחתונות שבהן האוכל נעלם אחרי בערך רבע שעה (וככה אין מצב שאם לא אהבת משהו תקחי משהו אחר, או בכלל אם בא לך תוספת) ובתור צמחונית, גם בחתונות שבהגשה לא היה לי מה לאכול חוץ מסלט, ולא ממש היה לי ממי לבקש מנה צמחונית. כל שיטה היא לגיטימית אם עושים אותה טוב ונכון. צריך לבדוק טוב טוב איך זה נעשה ולא ישר להגיד "אני רוצה ככה". גם ספציפית יש אולמות שערוכים להגשה רק עד כמות מוזמנים מסוימת (ואח"כ באמת זה הופך לתור לא נעים). לגבי חששות שאורחים לא יבינו, קשה לי להאמין שיש אורחים שלא נתקלו כבר בשיטה הזו.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

איך עושים שלא יהיו תורים למזנונים? 
כדי לאזן את התורים במזנונים ביקשנו שיהיו ריקודים מיד אחרי החופה, מה שדרש מאיתנו לא להתעכב יותר מ 10 דקות בשלב ההתנפלות אחרי שבירת הכוס. לצורך העניין הזה גייסנו את אורי מנהל האירוע, ביקשנו ממנו להגיע אלינו כעבור 10 דקות ופשוט לקחת אותנו מהחופה אל האולם. גם סיכמנו שכשנכנס לאולם תתחיל מוזיקה, ובמקביל יפתחו המזנונים. כמובן שלעניים גם תרמה העובדה שגן הורדים מוציא 8 מזנונים,3 כפולים + סלטים, לחמים ומזנון דגים. זה באמת עבד,היו תורים אבל קצרים מאוד. קראנו לחברים שלנו לרחבה, משכנו אלינו את הצעירים ונתנו למבוגרים לגשת בנחת לשולחנות. היו לנו כ 80 צעירים, לדעתי רקדו איתנו ברחבה כ 50 מתוכם. ברקע התנהל לו "משחק הכסאות"- העברת הכסאות  של אלו שלא באו למקומות של אלו שהפתיעו, עליו ניצחה בת דודה של ליאו. בזכות החישוב הנכון טרם האירוע וההתנהלות שלה בשלב הזה שילמנו על 4 מנות בלבד מעבר להתחייבות שכולן נפתחו עבור אורחים שהגיעו. מתברר שהיו קצת יותר אורחים אבל עם איזושהי קומבינה הם הצליחו להושיב את כולם. לאחר כ20 דקות בתיאום עם מנהל האירוע הנמיך הדיג'י את המוזיקה ולמעשה איפשרנו גם לצעירים לאכול. זה היה פסק זמן של כמחצית השעה, במהלכו הלכתי לסדר את האיפור, עשינו סבב שולחנות קצר- לא הגענו לכולם כי התחלנו אותו קצת באיחור אבל זה באמת לא כל כך נורא, כי אחר כך ההורים לקחו את אחד הצלמים ועשו איתו סיבוב משלהם.


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

מפל השוקולד שקיבלנו בשולחן הקינוחים


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

דיג'י- כפיר על 
הגענו לכפיר במסגרת חבילת ספקים של איזיווד ואחרי הפגישה איתו יצאנו בתחושה שהוא לגמרי בראש שלנו. בדקנו דיג'י נוסף שהיה בדיל מהאולם וברגע שיצאנו מהפגישה איתו- הרמנו טלפון לכפיר. כפיר היה קשוב לבקשות שלנו, זמין במיילים- גם כששלחתי לו מייל ערב לפני האירוע.. באירוע עצמו שילב את כל הסגנונות בצורה מעולה, וראינו שעם התקדמות הערב הרחבה לא רק שלא התרוקנה, אלא להיפך. האירוע היה מעורב, קהל ישראלי עם קהל רוסי וההורים שלי נורא חששו שלא תהייה מספיק מוזיקה רוסית..הרגענו אותם ואמרנו להם שנדבר איתם אחרי הארוע. אחרי הארוע שאלתי אותם אם צדקנו, והם אמרו שכן ובגדול! הכי קורע היה לראות את החברות שלי שלא מבינות מילה מהשירים מקפצות לצלילי מוזיקה רוסית. השילוב היה כל כך טוב וכל כך לא מורגש שכל הצדדים היו מרוצים! השילוב של מעט שירי המזרחית שהיו בקצב הדאנס היה מעולה, עד כדי כך שתוך כדי שהתנגן ברקע שיר מזרחית- נגש אליי ידיד קרוב שצעק לי: "המוזיקה מדהימה! כל כך שמח ועוד ללא מזרחית!"- נראה לי שזה אומר הכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כפיר, היה פשוט מדהים, לא פעם הרמתי אליך את העיניים וסימנתי לך שאתה מלך! תודה רבה על הכל.


----------



## FalseAngel (22/1/12)

סלואו 
השיר שבחרנו היה "Here i Am- Bryan Admas", אם תקשיבו למילים שלו תבינו כמה הוא מתאים למעמד. לא רצינו זיקוקים, קונפטי ושאר ירקות, רק שנינו וזהו. לקראת סוף השיר קראנו לאורחים להצטרף ותוך דקה הרחבה התמלאה בזוגות!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

|


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

מניקר ג'ל וטיפולי פנים 
שכחתי לציין אז נכניס את זה כאן. מניקור ג'ל עשיתי אצל נאווה בבן יהודה, וטיפולי פנים אצל אלינור ברשת. משתיהן הייתי מאוד מרוצה!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

תמונה עם אבא 
היה לי חשוב לרקוד עם אבא שלי כי אני רוקדת איתו מאז שאני בת 12 בערך.. ולכן מיד אחרי הסלואו ניגשתי אליו.. הוא ממש התרגש החמוד.


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

סרטון הפתעה 
חברה שהגיע מהונגריה במיוחד בשביל החתונה הכינה לנו סרטון מקסים! כאן ישבנו לקראת סיום "הפסקת האוכל" וצפינו בו. מיד כשהוא נגמר, התחיל הסלואו, אחריו עוד שני שירים שקטים למבוגרים שהאחרון שבהם היה ברוסית. כאן כפיר הכניס רצף שירים ברוסית, החברים של ההורים קפצו לרחבה, ומשם הוא זרם עם שירים כיפיים שעושים לך מצב רוח לא משנה באיזה גיל אתה.


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

מחכים לסרטון 
כאן הצלם תפס תמונה שאני ממש אוהבת, כי היא סופר טבעית..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

קשקושים לרחבה 
היה לנו ברור שהולכים להיות קשקושים, אנחנו מתים על השטויות האלה.. אז יום שישי אחד פשוט קפצנו לכפר גלעדי ויצאנו עם שקית עמוסה בכל טוב! יש לי פירוט מדויק אם מישהי תרצה, אבל בגדול שילמנו על זה כ 300 ומשהו ש"ח. חילקנו ל 3 חבילות וביקשנו מהבר להוציא אותן בשלבים.. המשקפיים והעניבות היו הצלחה מטורפת.. לקחנו את הכי פשוטים, לא מנצנצים ולא כלום.. גם הקשתות נראו בכל מקום..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

ה- בר! 
השקענו המון באלכוהול. לקחנו את הבר הבסיסי של המקום שכולל מיצים ואלכוהול תוצרת הארץ+ 3 סוגי בירה מהחבית ועל זה הוספנו את הבקבוקים שלנו. על חלק מהשולחנות שמנו וודקה בשמפניירות כדי לשמור על הקור והיו בקבבוקי יין על השולחנות, אבל חוץ מזה כל השאר היה בבר. היו 4 בקבוקי ג'וני שחור, ג'ק דניאלס, שני שיבאס, בושמילס, ג'יימסון, קפטן מורגן, קוניאק. הבאנו פידג', באד אפל, בקבוקי קאווה ולמברוסקו, מרטיני, צינזאנו.. וכמובן ואך גוך. בקיצור היה צריך להתאמץ כדי לא למצוא מה לשתות, החברים היו בעננים, המבוגרים שיבחו את האלכוהול ואת התוצאות ראינו ברחבה.


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

והואן גוך..


----------



## רותושתוש (23/1/12)

כמה קניתם ועל איזה כמות אורחים? 
ואם אפשר אז גם כמה זה עלה?


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

מגנטים 
את המגנטים עשה לנו חבר של חבר של ליאו, בנוסף למגנטים היו גם מחזיקי מפתחות בצורת לב שחולקו לזוגות. מבחינתנו זו הייתה המנה לאורחים וגם מזכרת מהחתונה שלנו. וגם.. זה תמיד נחמד שיש עוד צלם שמצלם..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

סלסילה- ברור שהייתה! 
כמה חבל שהיא מוקמה במקום שבו רוב האורחים פספסו אותה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עד אפריל הקרוב בגן הורדים יש שני אולמות (אחר כך משפצים..) השירותים משותפים ולא רציתי לשים את הסלסילה בשרותים. ליד הכניסה אליהם מהאולם שלנו הייתה מראה גדולה וביקשתי שישימו את הסלסילה לידה. נזכרתי בזה רק בסוף הערב, ואז ראיתי שאפשר היה לשים אותה על אחד השולחנות הגבוהים ליד, אבל לא נורא.. חלק מהבנות ראו ואף דיברו איתי על זה אחר כך..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

ריקודים!!


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

היתה גם רכבת...


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

וגם מריקוד השמלה לא התצלחתי להתחמק..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

סבא וסבתא מפזזים ברחבה


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

אי אפשר בלי פרצופים..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

ועוד קצת..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

לימבו מפיות. 
בשלב כלשהו של הערב ידיד מהלימודים החליט שזה הזמן ללימבו, מה עושים כשאין מקל? קושרים מפיות...


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

לקראת סוף הערב..נדמה לי שזה היה 
infected mashroom ברקע...


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (23/1/12)

זו אחותך? אתן דומות


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

שאל פרווה.. 
את שאל הפרווה שרואים בתמונה הזמנתי מאי ביי וטוב שכך! הוא הגיע תוך 3 שבועות, עלה לי כ 70 ש"ח וממש חימם אותי לאורך היום. השאל הגיע בלי סוגר של ממש אלא עם סיכת ביטחון.. הבאתי אותו איתי למדידה הלפני אחרונה לראות איך הוא נראה עם השמלה, וואדים המקסים אמר לי שהוא ישים לי קרס כדי שלא אצטרך להתעסק עם זה ביום החתונה.. כבר אמרתי שהוא מלך?


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

ומקרוב


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

וואו זה היה ארוך! 
אני מורידה את הכובע בפני כל מי שהחזיקה מעמד עד לכאן..


----------



## FalseAngel (23/1/12)

לסיכום... 
תקופת ההכנות לחתונה הייתה אחת התקופות הכיפיות בחיי! ממש נהנתי מהשלבים, שמחתי לחפור, לבדוק ולהתעמק בכל מה שהיה קשור לתחום הזה. בסופו של דבר הייתה לנו חתונה מעולה.. הצלחנו לגרום לאירוע שלנו להראות כמו שראינו אותו אנחנו. לא חיפשנו שואו אלא העדפנו אירוע קליל וקלאסי.. ולדברי האורחים המטרה הושגה. אם לתת טיפ אחד לגבי החתונה: תסמכו על עצמכם! תתיעצו, תשאלו, תקבלו עצות, תקשיבו באמת, אבל בסוף בסוף תקשיבו לעצמכם. אנחנו הלכנו בדרך שלנו, שעבור מרבית האורחים שלנו הייתה שונה ממה שהם  רגילים אליו (קצפת, הגשה, זוג מפתיע בחופה) והיא התבררה כנכונה ביותר עבורנו. ולא רק זה, אלא גם האורחים הרגישו שהחתונה הזו היא החתונה של אלבינה ולאוניד ולא של אף זוג אחר. היה לא פשוט לשלב תכנוני חתונה, לימודים, עבודה, אובדן של סב, מעבר דירה ועוד כמה דברים כיפיים שקרו במהלך השנה הזו, אבל במהלך התקופה הזו הרגשות שלי כלפי בעלי היקר רק התחזקו, שוב ושוב ראיתי את התכונות שאני כל כך אוהבת בו.. נוכחתי שוב ושוב כמה הוא חכם, שקול ואוהב... ליאו משלים אותי בכל כך הרבה דרכים, ואין מאושרת ממני שהוא-הוא האדם איתו אבלה את שארית חיי.


----------



## fluppster (23/1/12)

את מהממת, ונראה שהייתה חתונה מדהימה! 
כל כך הזדהיתי עם רוב הדברים שכתבת (כולל החלק של ואדים מרגולין, גם אני עושה את השמלה אצלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ובמיוחד מה שכתבת בהודעה הזו, האחרונה. רואים שאתם זוג פשוט מקסים, ואני כ"כ אוהבת את הגישה שלך לגבי החתונה ולגבי הזוגיות. בטוחה שיהיו לכם חיים נפלאים ביחד! מזל טוב!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (23/1/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הקרדיטים מקסימים ואתם נראים זוג מקסים!!! שיהיה המון מזל טוב!!!


----------



## elin86 (23/1/12)

מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
כתבת ככ נכון.. מזדהה איתך בהמון דברים יש לך ממש לוק של שנות ה50.. מקסים!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (23/1/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
שניכם מקסימים ורואים שיש ביניכם המון המון אהבה. וחוץ מזה, אתם אוהבים חתולים, אז בכלל אתם זוג כלבבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני מאחלת לכם המון מזל טוב ושיהיו לכם חיים מאושרים יחד!


----------



## ImSoExcited (23/1/12)

יפה שלי, איזה כיף שמצאתי את הרבע שעה 
להיכנס לפורום, אני כל כך שמחה שהעלית קרדיטים!!! הקרדיטים שלך מהממים וכמובן שאני כבר ראיתי את התמונות שלך כבר לפני אבל עדיין נורא נהניתי. אתם מדהימים וכבר אמרתי לך - התמונות מדהימות בעיניי ולחלוטין אפשר להרגיש את האהבה שיש ביניכם. מלא מלא מלא מזל טובים ורק תמונות של אושר


----------



## FalseAngel (24/1/12)

תודה בובי!


----------



## ShAmUnA (23/1/12)

מדהימים! 
נהניתי לקרוא ה-כ-ל! מזל-טוב


----------



## scarlet moon (24/1/12)

קרדיטים נהדרים! 
מאד נהניתי, המון מזל טוב, אתם מקסימים


----------

